# الزنا هل فعل الخطية ام الاحساس بالشهوة (ملف جرىء)



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الزنا 
تحويل لعلاقة مقدسة لعلاقة اثمة بين عابثين 
وسماها العصر الجديد مسميات اكثر لطافة 
بوى فرند   /  حرية شخصية  /  .....

فما راى السيد المسيح والكنيسة 
بتلك القضية الشائكة 

:download:


الزنا هل فعل الخطية ام الاحساس بالشهوة (ملف جرىء)


:download:

تابعوا لو حبيتم


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

هذا الجزء بقلمى مش منقول 

:download:

الاصل فى الانسان الاستقامة 
اذ الانسان مخلوق على صورة اللة ومثالة 
وكتامل شخصى 

خلق اللة لادم امراءة واحدة 
وكان يملك تعالى قدرة خلق الف حواء 
وحور عيون و.....

لكن لحكمة الطهارة اكتفى لادم بامراءة واحدة 
فحتى حياة ادم بالجنة 
كانت للطهارة والعشرة مع اللة قبل اى عشرة اخرى 

وتفتتننى عبارة معين نظيرك 
وليس جسدا تستعبدة وتستعمرة وتتسلط علية 
انما تكامل وتالف وعشرة تتكاملا فيها للوصول الى اللة باللة 



كل المشاركات التالية 
من افخر ما قرات على النت 

:download:

لو حبيتم تتابعوا 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الزنا
*الزنا**.. الخطيئة التي يبغضها الرب، والتي تهين الجسد، وتدنس الهيكل المقدس... بسببها أحرق الرب **سدوم** وعمورة، وأغرق العالم بالطوفان أيام نوح البار، وأمات ثماني عشر ألفاً من اليهود في برية سيناء، وهيج عليهم الحيات والعقارب وهذه الأمور كلها حدثت لنا مثالاً وإنذاراً نحن الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور... *
*ونقصد بالزنا ممارسة الجنس خارج الزواج.. هكذا يقلب الزنا النظام الذي رتبه الله، وهو خطر شديد على سعادة الزوجين والأسرة معاً.. ويبيد ما أعده الله من السعادة لهما ولأولادهما، ويفسد النموذج المبارك الذي وضعه الرب في الجنة عندما خلق *حواء* لأدم وأوضح أن الرجل تكون له زوجته الواحدة، والزوجة لها بعلها الواحد، وما أزوجه الله لا *

*يفرقه الإنسان.. .. أي لا يدخل في الوحدة ثالث يفصم عُري الشركة ويدنس التعهد والالتزام المبارك. وكثيراً ما تبدأ هذه الخطيئة بالنظرة أولاً ثم بالاشتهاء الداخلي، ثم بالتهاون مع النفس والسماح بتردد الفكر الدنس، وأخيراً يهيئ العدو الملامسات المناسبة فيحدث السقوط. يقول سليمان الحكيم عن هذه الخطيئة "لأنه بسبب إمرأة زانية يفتقر المرء إلي رغيف الخبز، وإمرأة رجل أخر تقتنص النفس الكريمة.. أيأخذ إنسان ناراً في حضنه ولا تحترق ثيابه، أو يمشي إنسان على الجمر ولا تكتوي رجلاه.. هكذا من يدخل على إمرأة صاحبه كل من يمسها لا يكون بريئاً" (أم6: 26-29). والعدو يزين للشاب غير المتزوج الخطيئة ويغريه ويحاول أن يقنعه إنها تشبعه وتمتعه وتسره، ولكن الحقيقة إن الاتصال الجسدي بدون الحب المقدس المدشن بالالتزام الزوجي لا يحل مشكلة العزلة والفراغ الداخلي، ولا يقدم للإنسان متعة، وإنما يقدم لذة في لحظة سرعان ما تنطفئ وتترك الحسرة والندم واليأس والحزن المرير والشعور بالهزيمة وتأنيب الضمير بإفساد الهيكلين وإعثار الآخر ومكتوب "ويل لمن تأتي منه العثرات". *
*ويكفينا مثالاً على ذلك داود النبي الذي كان في قمة السعادة ونقاوة القلب حتى أن الله قال عنه "وجدت قلب داود عبدي حسب قلبي" (اقرأ مقالاً آخر عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).. داود هذا الذي وصل إلي قمة الروحانية وعمق التسبيح بالمزامير الخالدة يتهاون مع نفسه ويترك لجسده العنان فينهار وتتحول حياته غماً وحزناً، وبدموع أخذ يبلل فراشه طوال الليل ولم يفارق السيف بيته، وكما صنع مع إمرأة أوريا الحثي هكذا أمر الرب أن يصُنع مع أولاده في حياته. لنحترس لأنفسنا... فالكتاب ينبهنا أن نصحو ونسهر ونصلي كي لا نقع في تجربة. ولكن إن حدث السقوط – لا قدر الله – فلننهض سريعاً بالتوبة والصلاة والتذلل أمام الله والثقة في مراحمه الواسعة قائلين "لا تشمتي بي يا عدوتي لأني إن سقطت أقوم". *

*كتاب الجنس مقدساً - الأنبا بيمن*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

*زِنا | زنى*


الزنى (الزنا) خطيئة تلوث حياة الإنسان ونفسه وتنجسه وتستحق عقاب الله الصارم حسب إعلاناته. وهي:
(1) المعنى الموسوي - كل اتصال جنسي غير شرعي. كأن يضاجع رجل امرأة غيره، أو فتاة مخطوبة لرجل آخر، أو فتاة حرة غير مخطوبة الخ. وكان عقاب هذه الخطيئة الرجم والموت (لا 20: 10 و تث 22: 22-29). وهناك تفاصيل عديدة بخصوص هذه الخطيئة وطريقة إظهارها ومعاقبتها في أسفار موسى (عد 5: 11-31).
(2) المعنى المسيحي - كل نجاسة في الفكر والكلام والأعمال. وكل ما يشتم منه شيء من ذلك ولعل هذا المعنى مأخوذ من الوصية السابعة بتفسير المسيح في موعظته على الجبل (خر 20: 14 وتث 5: 18 ومت 5: 27 و 28).
(3) المعنى المجازي - الانحراف عن العبادة للإله الحقيقي إلى الآلهة الوثنية. أو كل عدم أمانة بالنسبة للعهد مع الله (ار 3: 8 و 9 وحز 23: 37 و 43 هو 2: 2-13). وقد وردت هذه اللفظة في الكتاب المقدس كثيراً للدلالة على خيانة شعلة على خيانة شعب الله ونكثهم للعهود المقدسة وكأن الله يطلب كل قلوبنا المحبة باعتباره زوجاً ينتظر من عروسه كل قلبها.

*ابن زِنى:*


انظر "ولد" ابن ولد نتيجة لعلاقة غير شرعية بين رجل وامرأة. وقد حرّم على ابن الزنى أن يدخل في جماعة الرب (تث 23: 2). 
[ www.St-Takla.org ]</SPAN>​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

زنا الزواج بغير المسيحيين 


هل يمكن الزواج من غير المؤمنين؟ ولماذا؟​الإجابة:
*تعليم بولس الرسول فيما يختص بهذا الموضوع:*
يتلخص تعليم القديس بولس الرسول في هذا الأمر في نقطتين:
*أولاً:* أنه يأمر بعدم وجود شركة حياتية سرائرية بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن.
*ثانياً:* أنه يسمح لزواج قام قبل الدخول في الإيمان بأن يستمر ولو إلى حين دون أن تكو

ن لهذا الزواج صفة السر الكنسي الذي لا يمكن إلغاؤه ويكون استمرار هذا الزواج ممكناً حينما يدخل أحد الطرفين إلى الإيمان. فإذا لحق به الطرف الآخر.. فهنا يمكن أن تعطى الكنيسة لهذا الزواج بركة السر المقدس الذي لا ينفصل.
*

*​*وسنتناول بالشرح والتحليل هاتين النقطتين:*
*أولاً:* من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس من العدد الرابع عشر من الإصحاح السادس حتى العدد الأول من الإصحاح السابع (2كو6: 14-7:1) "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين. لأنه أية خلطة للبر والإثم. وأية شركة للنور مع الظلمة. وأي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال. وأي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن. وأية موافقة لهيكل الله مع الأوثان. فإنكم أنتم هيكل الله الحي كما قال الله إني سأسكن فيهم وأسير بينهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لي شعباً. لذلك أخرجوا من وسطهم واعتزلوا يقول الرب ولا تمسوا نجساً فأقبلكم. وأكون لكم أباً وأنتم تكونون لي بنين وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شىء. فإذ لنا هذه المواعيد أيها الأحباء لنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح مكملين القداسة في خوف الله".
ونحن نرى هنا بوضوح أن القديس بولس الرسول ينهى عن أن المؤمن باعتباره هيكل لله الحى أن يلتصق مع غير المؤمن في جسد واحد وهيكل واحد ونشير هنا إلى:
· قو له (1كو 6:16) "أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد لأنه يقول يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً".
·  وفى (1كو 6:17) "وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد".
·  وفى (1كو 6:19) "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم".
فإذا كان من التصق بزانية فهو جسد واحد.! فما بالك بمن يتزوج بامرأة غير مؤمنة.. ألا يصيرا جسداً واحداً ؟!! وكيف يصير هيكل الله واحداً مع هيكل الأوثان؟!! هل هذا يوافق إرادة الله؟!! وأين ذلك من قول السيد المسيح "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان" عن الزواج المسيحي المقدس. 
وبهذا يتضح أن القديس بولس الرسول ينهى عن الزواج بغير المؤمنين. ومما يؤكد ذلك قوله في (1كو 7:39 ،40) "المرأة مرتبطة بالناموس مادام رجلها حياً. ولكن إن مات رجلها فهى حرة لكى تتزوج بمن تريد* في الرب فقط*. ولكنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا بحسب رأيى. وأظن أنى أنا أيضاً عندى روح الله". (وستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت).  ونراه هنا يؤكد بالنسبة لمن هو غير مرتبط بزواج، وحر بأن يتزوج بمن يريد. أن هذه الحرية تدور في داخل إطار محدود وهو أن الزواج في المسيح فقط. وقد ذكر هذه الحقيقة بالضرورة لأنه قال -هى حرة بأن تتزوج بمن تريد- فلم يكن ممكناً أن يتوقف عند هذه العبارة، وإلاّ يكون قد فتح الباب على مصراعيه للزواج بكل من تختاره من بين البشر.. ولهذا عاد وحدد الإطار *"فى الرب فقط" *أما كلامه عن الحرية فمن زاوية أنها بعد موت رجلها لاتدعى زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر كما ذكر من قبل. 
فى (رسالة رومية 7:1-5) "أم تجهلون أيها الأخوة. لأنى أكلم العارفين بالناموس. أن الناموس يسود على الإنسان مادام حياً. فإن المرأة التى تحت رجل هى مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحى. ولكن إن مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل. فإذن مادام الرجل حياً تدعى زانية أن صارت لرجل آخر. ولكن إن مات الرجل فهى حرة من الناموس حتى إنها ليست زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر. إذاً يا إخوتى أنتم أيضاً قد متم للناموس بجسد المسيح لكى تصيروا لآخر للذى قد أقيم من الأموات لنثمر لله. لأنه لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التى بالناموس تعمل في أعضائنا لكى نثمر للموت".
*

*​*ثانياً: الزواج السابق قبل الدخول في الإيمان لأحد الطرفين أو كليهما *
*و*المقصود هنا هو الزواج الذي تم بين أشخاص غير مسيحيين ثم دخل أحدهما إلى الإيمان. في رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الأولى لأهل كورنثوس الأصحاح 6 ، 7 نجد أنه بعد أن تكلم في الأصحاح السادس عن أهمية البعد عن الزنا بدأ يتكلم عن الزواج، وتكلم في البداية عن البتولية ثم تطرق إلى الزواج كوسيلة لحماية الناس من الزنا، وعن العفة في الحياة الزوجية أثناء الصوم.. وتكلم أيضاً عن أهمية النزاهة في أن لا يسلب أحد الزوجين حق الآخر في هذه العلاقات إلا بموافقته، ثم انتقل إلى تصنيف أنواع الزواج، وبعدما أوصى غير المتزوجين والأرامل أن يستحسنوا عدم الزواج صرّح لهم بأن يتزوجوا وفى تصنيفه بالأنواع الموجودة من الناس بالنظر إلى الحياة الزوجية ذكر الآتى:.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.
1- غير متزوجين
2- أرامل
3- متزوجين في الكنيسة
4- متزوجين قبل الإيمان.. وقد آمن أحد الطرفين ولم يؤمن الآخر بعد (1كو 7:8 - 27) "ولكن أقول لغير المتزوجين وللأرامل أنه حسن لهم إذا لبثوا كما أنا. ولكن إن لم يضبطوا أنفسهم فليتزوجوا. لأن التزوج أصلح من التحرق. وأما المتزوجون فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب أن لا تفارق المرأة رجلها. وإن فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة أو لتصالح رجلها. ولا يترك الرجل امرأته. وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهى ترتضى أن تسكن معه فلا يتركها. والمرأة التى لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضى أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه. لأن الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة، والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل. وإلا فأولادكم نجسون. وأما الآن فهم مقدسون. ولكن إن فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق. ليس الأخ أو الأخت مستعبداً في مثل هذه الأحوال. ولكن الله قد دعانا في السلام. لأنه كيف تعلمين أيتها المرأة هل تُخلّصين الرجل؟. أو كيف تعلم أيها الرجل هل تخلص المرأة؟. غير أنه كما قَسَم الله لكل واحد كما دعا الرب كل واحد هكذا ليسلك وهكذا أنا آمر في جميع الكنائس. دعى أحد وهو مختون فلا يصير أغلف. دعى أحد في الغرلة فلا يختتن. ليس الختان شيئاً وليست الغرلة شيئاً بل حفظ وصايا الله. الدعوة التى دُعى فيها كل واحد فليلبث فيها. دعيت وأنت عبد فلا يهمك بل وإن استطعت أن تصير حراً فاستعملها بالحرى.. ما دعى كل واحد فيه أيها الأخوة فليثبت في ذلك مع الله. وأما العذارى فليس عندى أمر من الرب فيهن ولكننى أعطى رأياً كمن رحمه الرب أن يكون أميناً.. أنت مرتبط بامرأة فلا تطلب الانفصال أنت منفصل عن امرأة فلا تطلب امرأة"
*

*​*تعليق:*
من هذا كله يتضح الآتى:
· فى قول معلمنا بولس الرسول *"أما الباقون"* يقصد الفئات الأخرى التى لا تدخل تحت عنوان غير المتزوجين والأرامل والمتزوجون زواجاً مسيحياً غير قابل للانفصال. وهذا دليل على أن المقصود بكلمة "الباقون" هو أشخاص قد تزوجوا قبل الإيمان، وليس غير المتزوجين الذين سوف يدخلون في زيجة جديدة.
*· *ويتضح أيضاً أنه يؤكد* أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يستمر في حياته الزوجية مع إمرأة واحدة* كما كان وضعه قبل الإيمان وذلك بقوله فليلبث في ذلك مع الله بعد دعوته وقد كرر مراراً كثيرة *"دعى أحد"* في وضع معين،وهذا دليل أنه يتكلم عن وضع سابق للإيمان، وما الذي ينبغى عمله بعد الدخول في الإيمان.
*· *ويتأكد ذلك أيضاً بقوله "إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة" فهو يتكلم عن شخص *متزوج بالفعل وله* *امرأة* وليس عن شخص ينوى الزواج، بل ليس له امرأة فقط بل وله منها أولاد.. فأين ذلك من التصريح بزيجات جديدة بين أطراف تختلف في الإيمان تماماً.
*· *ونلاحظ أيضاً أن هذه الحالة قد صرّح فيها القديس بولس الرسول بالافتراق لأنها تختلف عن الزواج المسيحي الذي يتم في الكنيسة حيث قال السيد المسيح أن [ما أزوجه الله لا يفرقه إنسان]. 
*· *والعجيب أنهم يرفضون التطليق لعلة الزنا وهى التى سمح بها السيد المسيح ويقبلون تطليق من زوجوه هم من غير مؤمن بالإرادة التى لغير المؤمن.
*· *والأعجب من ذلك أنه لو تعب ضمير الطرف المسيحي الذي تورط في زيجة كهذه وأراد أن يتراجع عنها (زواج مسيحي من طرف غير مسيحى).. فإن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تمنعه ولا تعطيه حِلاً بفصل هذا الزواج، وتتركه تحت رحمة الطرف الغير مؤمن، متعارضة بذلك مع قول بولس الرسول "لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين" (رسالة كورنثوش الثانيه 6: 14) فكيف يدخل الإنسان برجليه إلى هذا القيد الأبدى؟! 
*

*
*تعقيب عام*​· إن الزواج في المسيحية هو على مثال اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 22:5-33).
· والرجل في المسيحية هو رأس المرأة، والمرأة تخضع للرجل خضوع الكنيسة للمسيح فكيف يقوم هذا المثال في زيجة بين طرف مسيحي وطرف غير مؤمن؟!  
· وكيف يكون الرجل هو مثال المسيح في الأسرة إذا كان إنساناً غير مؤمن؟!  
  ولذلك فإن التصريح بزواج المسيحي من غير المسيحي هو تدمير للحياة الزوجية من منظار المسيحية.
· وما مصير الأطفال الذين يولدون في أسرة ممزقة من الناحية الدينية؟
· وما موقف الطرف المسيحي في الدول التى تحتم أن يكون الرجل له دين معين؟
· وفى الدول التى تحتم أن يكون الأطفال لهم دين معين؟
· وما مصير الأطفال الذين يولدون في ظل قوانين تمنعهم أن يكونوا مسيحيين؟ وتكون الكنيسة هى المتسببة في ذلك!!
· وهل تستطيع الكنيسة أن تعمد أطفالاً يولدون في أسرة ممزقة من الناحية الدينية، لا تعرف لهم مصيراً تربوياً في الحياة المسيحية ولا مصيراً قانونياً في ديانتهم؟
· وإذا كان معلمنا بولس الرسول قد قال إن الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة المؤمنة أو العكس فإنه يقصد أن العلاقة الزوجية بين رجل وامرأة تزوجا زواجاً حقيقياً قبل الإيمان لن تعتبر زنا حينما يؤمن أحد الطرفين.. لأن المسيحية تحترم الزواج السابق للإيمان وتميّز بينه وبين الزنا والفجور، وتعتبر أن إيمان أحد الطرفين سوف يقدّس العلاقة الزوجية بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة هى زوجته ويقدس ما ينتج عنها من أطفال بشرط أن لا يكون هؤلاء الأطفال تحت قانون ملزم بأن يكونوا غير مسيحيين.. وعلى العموم؛ فإن معلمنا بولس الرسول لم يذكر أن أطفالاً سوف ينجبون في المستقبل ولكنه تكلم عن أطفال سبق إنجابهم. ولم يذكر أن هناك علاقة زوجية سوف تستمر مثل تلك التى تكلم عنها في علاقة الرجل بالمرأة في الزواج المسيحي ولكنه قال فقط إنها ترتضى أن تسكن معه.. وهنا يبقى السؤال قائماً:
· هل قصد بولس الرسول بالسكنى أن تستمر العلاقة الزوجية؟ وأن تستمر عملية الإنجاب؟ أم أن تسكن معه إلى حين أن يقبل الطرف الآخر الإيمان؟
ولهذا فنحن نؤكّد بكل يقين أن المسيحية لا تقبل بزواج لا يشترك فيه الطرفان في الإيمان والعقيدة والحياة الروحية والمعمودية الواحدة (نحن في كنيستنا لا نوافق على الزواج المختلط سواء بين مذهبين مختلفين أو طرف مسيحي أرثوذكسى بطرف غير مؤمن.)، ولا يمكن أن يتراجع لكى يرتبط بجسد غريب، وإذا كان الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم قد نهى عن الارتباط بغير المؤمنات من النسوة الأجنبيات حتى أن عزرا قد طرد جميع النسوة بعد زواجهن، ونادى بتوبة للشعب عن هذا الأمر (انظر سفر عزرا 10: 2-17) ، فكم يكون الحال في عهد النعمة والقداسة والبنوة لله والأسرار المقدسة.






- المرجع: مذكرة: لاهوت عقائدي - لاهوت مقارن - حوارات مسكونية: الحوارات اللاهوتية مع الكنائس الأخرى - الحوار مع الكاثوليك - نيافة الانبا بيشوي​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: أ) رأي الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد سلامة
*أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون المدنى – كلية الحقوق – جامعة عين شمس - فى كتابه الذى حاز على جائزة الدولة التقديرية سنة 1963.*
ذكر الاستاذ الدكتور أحمد سلامة، فى حديثه عن خصائص *الزواج* فى المسيحية، فى الفقرة "ج" تحت عنوان الزواج علاقة فردية " ص 425 - ص 427، ما يلى:
*الزواج علاقة فردية:*

ذلك أن الزواج لا يمكن أن ينشأ إلا بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة. ومن ثم فلا يجوز لرجل أن يجمع بين أكثر من زوجة فى وقت واحد، ولا يجوز للمرأة أن تجمع أكثر من زوج فى وقت واحد.
*وينبنى على ذلك أنه اذا كان من يريد الزواج مرتبطا سلفا برابطة زوجية اخرى ، فإن العلاقة المزمع انشاؤها لا يمكن أن تنشأ باعتبارها زواجا.*


*وقد ألمعت إلى هذه الخاصة المادة 14 من مجموعة الأقباط الارثوذكس حين قالت " يرتبط به رجل وامرأة". ونصت عليها صراحة المادة 24 من نفس المجموعة، حين قالت "لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زوجا ثانيا ما دام الزواج الأول قائما".*
*كما جعلت المادة 12 من مجموعة السريان الارتباط بزيجة اخرى مانعا من صحة الزواج الثانى. وكذلك المادة الخامسة من مجموعة الأرمن الارثوذكس، والمادة الثالثة من مجموعة الروم الارثوذكس.*
*وليست بقية الشرائع بأقل وضوحا فى هذا الصدد من شرائع الارثوذكس، فالمادة الثانية من الإرادة الرسولية تنص فى فقرتها الثانية، على أن من خصائص الزواج الجوهرية خاصة الوحدة unite . وكذلك تنص المادة السادسة من قانون الانجيليين على أن الزواج هو اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقترانا شرعيا.*
*وهذه النصوص كلها تنفق مع المؤكد فى الشريعة المسيحية (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). لأنه اذا كانت هذه الشريعة تقرر أن من يطلق امرأته إلا لعلة **الزنا** ويتزوج باخرى يزنى عليها، وكذلك من يتزوج فإنه يزنى، فبالأولى أن يكون الجمع بين زوجتين (Polygamie)  أو زوجين (Polyandrie) زنا ظاهر. ومبدأ فردية الزواج هو المعمول به فى الشرائع الوضعية فى بلاد الغرب " ثم تعرض الاستاذ الدكتور احمد سلامة إلى الزيجة الثانية فى المسيحية بعد انتهاء الزيجة الأولى بالوفاة أو بالتطليق " فقال:*
*ويتصل بهذه الخاصة امر الزيجة الثانية أو بعدها عند الارثوذكس. وبطبيعة الحال فإن هذا الأمر لا يعرض ولا يجوز النقاش فيه، إلا اذا كانت الزيجة الأولى قد انتهت. فإن لم تكن، فالحكم فى الزيجة الثانية مقطوع به وهو التحريم، لأننا سنكون بصدد تعدد ممنوع...*
*" وقد أكد الاستاذ الدكتور احمد سلامة هذا الرأى ذاته فى كتابه " الوجيز فى الأحوال الشخصية للمصريين غير المسلمين".*
*وهو كتاب نشره سنة 1977 أى بعد 14 سنة من الكتاب المطول، ويحمل نفس الرأى باختصار بنفس العبارات، اذ قال فيه " ص 112":*
*" وأما أن الزواج علاقة فردية: فلأنه لا يمكن أن ينشأ إلا بين رجل واحد و امرأة واحدة. ومن ثم فلا يجوز لرجل أن يجمع بين أكثر من زوجة فى وقت واحد، ولا يجوز للمرأة أن تجمع أكثر من زوج فى وقت واحد. وينبنى على ذلك أنه اذا كان من يريد الزواج مرتبطا سلفا برابطة زوجية أخرى، فإن العلاقة المزمع انشاؤها لا يمكن أن تنشأ باعتبارها زواجا"...*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: ب) رأي الأستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج
*الأستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج هو استاذ كرسي القانون المدني - بكلية الحقيق- جامعة الأسكندرية في كتابه احكام الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين من المصريين":*
*في حديث الاستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج عن "مميزات **الزواج** الجوهرية" في المسيحية (ص 348 إلى ص 351) قال:*
*ومن أغراض الزواج السابقة، تبرز لنا مميزاته الجوهرية التى هي الوحدة، وعدم القابلية للانحلال. وتكتسب هاتان الخاصيتان ثبوتاً Fermete خصوصيا *

*في الزواج المسيحي لكونه سرا (المادة 2/3 من الإرادة الرسولية - المادة 1013 من القانون الكنسي الغربي).*
*فالوحدة في ألزواج L'unite تعتبر من المبادىء التي تمسكت بها المسيحية من أول عهدها. إذ لا يجوز للمسيحي أن يتخذ أكثر من زوجة واحدة في وقت واحد. كما أنه ليس للمرأة الواحدة التزوج بأكثر من رجل واحد في الوقت نفسه.*
*فزواج الرجل الواحد بعدة نساء La Polygamie لا يحقق أغراض الزواج، إذ لا يجد هذا العدد من النساء لدى الرجل الواحد المساعدة التى تعتبر حقا لهن، إلا بصعوبة. كما أن في زواج المرأة الواحدة بعدة رجال la Polyandrie يتعارض هو للآخر مع الهدف الأول من الزواج...*
*وقاعدة الوحدة في الزواج المسيحي لا تحتمل أي استثناء.*
*وقد جاء في رسالة الرسول بولس الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة بعلها" (1كو 7: 2). كما جاء في الإنجيل "إن الذى خلق من البدء، خلقهما ذكراً وأنثى.. من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. إذن ليسا بعد اثنين، بل جسد واحد" (متى 19: 4..).*
*ويبين من نصوص **الكتاب المقدس** في هذا الصدد، أن الله حين خلق منذ البدء، لم يخلق ثلاثة أو أكثر، بل خلق اثنين فقط. كما أن النص صريح بقوله "ويلتصق الرجل بامرأته ولم يقل يلتصق بنسائه. وفي هذا ما يدل على أن تعدد الزوجات غير موجود منذ بدء الخليقة. ومن كل هذا يبين المسيح أن الله نظم الزواج بحيث يكون ارتباطا بين اثنين فقط، لا أكثر من اثنين (انظر De Smet ص 245-246، وإشارته إلى ما قاله إنوسينت الثالث Innocent III بشأن ما جاء في مجمع ترنت Trente في هذا الصدد.*
*يدلل الفقهاء المسيحيون على أن الوحدة من خصائص الزواج المسيحي عن طريق آخر. ذلك أن الإنجيل قد نصَّ على أن من طلَّق امرأته إلا بسبب **الزنا** وتزوج بأخرى **يزني**. كما أنه إن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزني (متى 19: 9؛ مر 10: 11، 12) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فهذه النصوص تصرح أنه إذا كان للرجل زوجة وطلقها ثم أخذ أخرى فإنه يرتكب زنا، وكذلك المرأة التي تتزوج بآخر بعد أن تطلق زوجها. ولهذا يكون الزواج الثاني باطلاً، طالما بقي الزواج الأول... يضاف إلى ما سبق أن قرارات المجامع الكنسية المتعددة نادَت بنفس هذا المذهب وهو وحدة الزواج المسيحي.*
*وقد نصت على مبدأ وحدة الزواج فى الشريعة المسيحية، المادة 24 من مجموعة 1955 للأقباط الارثوذكس، فقررت أنه "لا يجوز للأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زواجاً ثانياً مادام الزواج قائماً". فالزواج الأول بين الزوجين، يعتبر مانعا من زواج أخر.*
*(انظر كذلك المادة 25 من مجموعة 1938 للأقباط. وهذا هو ما نصَّت عليه المسألة 13 من الخلاصة القانونية للأيغومانوس فلتاؤوس، إذ قضت بأنه لا يجوز للمسيحي أن يتخذ سوى امرأة واحدة في الحال لا أكثر، وإن توفيت او افترقت عنه شرعا له أن يتفزج باخرى". وانظر ايضاً ما جاء في شرح الخلاصة ألقانونية لجرجس فلتاوؤس عوض، في هامش ص 30 (طبعة 1913). ويقول ابن العسال في كتاب القوانين (سنة 1927 ص 191) "وأما الجمع بين زوجتين أو أكثر، فلا يجوز لأنه زنا ظاهر مستمر"، وانظر كذلك ص 205-206).*
*وقد نصَّت المادة الثانية "فقرة 2" من الارادة الرسولية للكاثوليك على أنه من مميزات الزواج الجوهرية: الوحدة وعدم القابلية للانحلال.*
*"وهنا أورد الاستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج في الحاشية (3) ص 350 على أنه قد نصت المادة 26 من القواعد التى اوردها فيليب جلاد بالنسبة إلى الطوائف الكاثوليكية على أن "وحدة الزواج قائمة بان يقترن الرجل الواحد بامرأة لا أكثر حسب الشريعة الانجيلية واستعمال الكنيسة الدائم". وتبيح المادة 27 للحي من الزوجين التزوج بعد موت الآخر".*
*واستطرد المؤلف في نفس ص 350 بقوله عن وحدة الزواج: وهذا ما نصحت عليه كذلك المادة السادسة من قانون اللأحوال الشخصية للطائفة الانجيلية، فقررت أن "الزواج هو اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقتراناً شرعيا مدة حياة الزوجين".*
*ويختتم للأستاذ الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج بحثه هذا بقوله:*
*وخلاصة القول إن نظام الزوجة الواحدة أو الزواج الواحد (e régime monogamique) هو النظام الوحيد الذى يحقق للزواج اهدافه كاملة، ويقيم بين الزوجين تضامنا تاماً ومساواة أساسية، للمرأة الحق فيها للرجل سواء بسواء. وهو النظام الذى يمكن فى ظله أن يكون فيه الزوجان أسرة حقيقية تركز فيها حياتهما.*
*ويتعرض الاستاذ المؤلف لوحدة الزواج أيضا في الفصل الخاص بموانع الزواج "ثالثاً: مانع الزواج السابق" (انظر المادة 5 من القواعد الخاصة بالأرمن الأرثوذكس. وكذلك المادة 12 "أولاً" من مجموعة السريان الأرثوذكس)، فيقول:*
*يتمثل هذا المانع فى عدم إمكان ابرام زواج ثان طالما بقى الزواج الأول قائما. وهو من الموانع التى أقرتها الكنيسة فى الشرق والغرب منذ البداية، لأنه من التعاليم الالهية التى تحرم تعدد الازواج...*
*فطالما بقى الزواج الأول قائما، حرم على أى من الزوجين عقد زواج جديد مع شخص آخر، وإلا كان زواجه الثاني باطلاً.*
*إذن هناك مانع يمنعه من الزواج الثاني، وهو قيام الزواج الأول. فالمانع فى هذه الحالة يقوم على خاصتين من خصائص الزواج، وهما للوحدة وعدم قابلية الرابطة الزوجية للأنحلال. ولا خلاف بين المذاهب المسيحية جميعها فى ذلك.*
*ولكى يوجد هذا المانع، يتعين أن يكون الزواج السابق صحيحا قائما. ويكفى أن يوجد عقد صحيح، حتى ولو لم تحصل معاشرة بين الزوجين. فالعبرة بتمام العقد الصحيح ولو لم يكن الزواج قد اكتمل بالدخول والمعاشرة الجنسية.*
*وعلى هذا فطالما لم يثبت أن الزواج السابق وقع باطلا، أو انه انحل لسبب من الاسباب، يعتبر الزواج الجديد باطلا لقيام المانع (انظر المادة 24 من مجموعة 1955، 25 من مجموعة 1938 للأقباط الارثوذكس، حيث ينص على أنه "لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يتخذ زواجاً ثانياً مادام الزواج قائماً". وانظر ايضا المادة 2 "أ" من قواعد الروم الأرثوذكس، والمادة 5 من قواعد الأرمن ألارثوذكس، والمادة 12 "أولاً" للسريان، الماد ة 6 بالنسبة للأنجيليين... وتقضي المادة 59 من الإرادة الرسولية بالنسبة للطوائف الكاثوليكية عامة "1-إن مَنْ كان مقيدا بوثاق زواج سابق -ولو غير مكتمل- يحاول باطلأ عقد الزواج، هذا مع مراعاة امتياز الإيمان. وانظر كذلك المادة 99 من القواعد الخاصة بالكاثوليك لفيليب جلاد، السابق،
ج 5 ص 380). وعند السريان الأرثوذكس تعتبر الخطبة السابقة مانعاً من الموانع للمبطلة لعقد الزواج والخطبة. إذ تنص المادة 12 على أن الموانع الشرعية في الخطبة والزواج هى "أولا" ألا يكون أحد الخطيبين مخطوباً لآخر أو مرتبطا بزيجة أخرى.*
*ولابد أن يثبت بطلان الزواج الأول أو انحلاله على وجه يقينى وبطريق قانوني، سواء كان ذلك عن طريق حكم قضائى أو بدليل قطعى آخر، وذلك على الاقل فى حالة الشك، كشهادة الوفاة مثلاً. وقد جاءت المادة 59 من الإرادة الرسولية للكاثوليك، فى فقرتها الثانية، مقررة لهذا المعنى السابق، إذ نصَّت على أنه "وإن كان الزواج السابق باطلا، أو انحل لأى سبب كان، فلا يجوز عقد زواج آخر، قبل أن يثبت يقينا وعلى وجه شرعى، أن الزواج السابق باطل أو انحل" (انظر أيضاً المادة 189 من القانون المدني الفرنسي).*
*ويدق الأمر في حالة غيبة أحد الزوجين. والغيبة فى ذاتها لا تعتبر سببا كافيا لإبرام زواج جديد، بل لابد من تحقق موت الغائب وإثبات ذلك على وجه يقيني (وقد أورد فيليب جلاّد [ج5 ص 381] في صدد القواعد الخاصة بالكاثوليك في حكم الغيبة، فقرر أن "غيبة أحد الزوجين -وإن طالَت- ليست بحجة كافية للتزوج بآخر، بل لابد من تحقيق موت الغائب")..*
*وأما بالنسبة للمذاهب المسيحية التى تبيح التطليق للغيبة، فلابد في هذه الحالة من صدور حكم من القضاء بذلك وبتطليق الحاضر من الزوجين. فإذا ما قضي له بذلك اصبح فى حِل من أن يتزوج من جديد.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: ج) رأي الأستاذ الدكتور جميل الشرقاوي


*الأستاذ **الدكتور جميل الشرقاوى - الاستاذ بكلية الحقوق - جامعة القاهرة - **"**فى كتابه الاحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين - الوطنيين والاجانب"*
*تعرض الاستاذ الدكتور الشرقاوى لهذا الموضوع تحت عنوان "تعريف **الزواج** وخصائصه". فذكر فى صفحة 89: "كما يتصل بقداسة الزواج فى المسيحية، وباعتباره سراً إلهياً، ما استقر لدى المسيحيين من القول بمبدأ واحدية الزواج، أي اقتصار الرجل فى الزواج على امرأة واحدة، على خلاف ما كان معروفاً من إباحة التعدد في اليهودية".*
*"**وتؤيد هذه الواحدية نصوص عديدة فى الكتب الدينية الأولى، كما تقررها نصوص المجموعات الحديثة التى تمنع التعدد "المادة 25 من *

*مجموعة سنة 1938 و24 من مجموعة 1955".*
*وذكر د. الشرقاوى فى الحاشية "2" على هذا ألرأى: "انظر إشارة الى هذه النصوص فى حلمى بطرس ص100، وتوفيق فرج فقرة 97 ص346. وانظر قول ابن العسال فى المجموع الصفوى: "وأما الجمع بين زوجتين أو كثر فلا يجوز، للأنه **زنا** ظاهر مستمر" "رقم 13 ص223".*
*وفى حديث الاستاذ الدكتور الشرقاوى عن الزواج في شريعة الكاثوليك، عرض للمادة الثانية من "الإرادة الرسولية" فقال في صفحة 91: "ويربط نص المادة الثانية "بند 2" ببن اعتبار الزواج سرا، وبين عدم قابليته للانحلأل بالطلأق، وواحديته: أى عدم جواز جمع الرجل بين زوجتين".*
*وفى حديثه عن الزواج في شريعة البروتستنت (ص91) فقال: "تعرف المادة 9 من قانون الأحوال الشخصية للانجيليين الوطنيين الزواج بأنه: اقتران رجل واحد بامرأة واحدة اقتراناً شرعيا مدة حياة الزوجين" (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*وفى ص 252 اشار الى احوال البطلان المطلق للزواج، عند الاقباط الارثوذكس، ومنها: "إذا كان أحد الزوجين مرتبطا بزوجية قائمة "المادة 25/24". وقال فى ص255: "والزواج الذى يعقد مع الارتباط بزوجية قائمة، تجعله النصوص زواجا باطلاً بطلانا مطلقا"..*
*وفى سرده لأحوال البطلان فى شريعة الكاثوليك (ص259-260)، ذكر من بينها "والزواج الذى يعقد مع الأرتباط بزوجية قائمة" (المادة 59).*
*وفى حديثه عن بطلان الزواج في شريعة البروتستانت (ص261)، قال: "وعلى ذلك فالزواج يكون باطلا في شريعة الانجيليين، إذا تم مع الارتباط بزوجية قائمة - المادة 6".*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

رأي أساتذة القانون المسلمين: د) رأي الدكتور آهاب حسن اسماعيل

*1- "في كتابه: شرح مبادئ الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الملية".*
*ذكر فى باب "موانع الزواج" فقرة 111 تحت عنوان "سادسا": عدم جواز الجمع بين زوجتين" ص 155 ما يأتي:*
*وهذا واضح إذ أن المسيحية لا تقر تعدد الزوجات.*
*وقد كانت مجموعة نصوص المجلس الملي للأقباط الأرثوذكس، تنص على عدم جواز اتخاذ الزوج زوجة ثانية مادام الزواج قائماً.*
*والجمع بين الزوجتين عند المسيحيين غير جائز اطلاقا.*


*فالدين المسيحى لا يجيز أن يكون للرجل غير امرأة واحدة، لآن الله لم يخلق إلا معينا للرجل. وكانت الشريعة الأولى تجيز أن يتخذ أكثر من امرأة، غير أن شريعة الكمال منعت ذلك.*
*والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة، منها ما قاله **بولس الرسول**: "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها". وكذلك فإن الغرض الأصلى من الزواج هو التمتع بالحياة حسب النظام الطبيعي الذى أوجده البارىء. فمخالفته بتعدد الزوجات، يدل على الشره والخروج عن الاعتدال" (المجموع الصفوى ص 224، والخلاصة القانونية للأحوال الشخصية للأيغومانوس فيلوثيوس: الفرع الثاني - المسالة ألحادية عشرة).*
*وقد جاء فى كتاب الخلاصة القانونية للأحوال الشخصحية للأيغومانوس فيلوثاؤس ص 36 ما يلى: "إن الرجل الذي يقدم على الزيجة مع وجود زوجة له على قيد الحياة، يرتكب اثماً فظيعا، فضلأ عما يلحقه من عقاب..." (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*وانتهى الدكتور اهاب بعد سر حكم لمحكمة أسيوط، إلى قوله:*
*"وهكذا فإن الجمع بين الزوجتين، أى تعدد الزوجات، غير مباح فى الشريعة المسيحية".*
*وحديثه عن موانع الزواج عند الانجيليين، وشرح عدم الجمع بين زوجتين ص 225 قال: "وهذا المانع لابد من التسليم به فى شريعة الانجيليين، باعتبار هذه الطائفة من شيع المسيحية، والمسيحية بكافة فرقها وشيعها تحريم الجمع بين أكثر من زوجة واحدة".*
*

*​*2- "فى كتابه: انحلال الزواج في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس"*
*يذكر الدكتور إهاب فى باب "آثار انحلال الزواج" تحت عنوان "إمكان عقد زواج جديد" - الفقرة 78 صفحة 276، ما يلى:*
*"يعتبر إمكان عقد زواج جديد، من أهم الآثار التى تترتب على انحلال الزواج الأول. فإذا انحل الزواج بالتطليق أو بالوفاة، استطاع كل من الزوجين، في حالة التطليق، أو الزوج الباقى على الحياة في حالة الوفاة، عقد زواج جديد، الأمر الذى كان ممنوعاً عند قيام الزوجية الأولى. فشريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس، شأنها في ذلك شأن كافة الشرائع المسيحية، تأخذ بنظام وحدة الزيجة وتمنع تعدد الزوجات".*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

مذكرة البابا كيرلس السادس تؤكد على شريعة الزوجة الواحدة

*قداسة البابا السابق المتنيح الأنبا كيرلس السادس، اهتم بموضوع الأحوال الشخصية، وأرسل مذكرة تضمنت أهم المبادئ التى تطالب بها **الكنيسة** القبطية، وفى مقدمتها "وحدة الزيجة".*
*وكان قداسته قد شكَّل في 9 أكتوبر 1962 لجنة للأحوال الشخصية برئاسة نيافة الأنبا شنوده اسقف المعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية وقتذاك (قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث حالياً) وعضوية القمص صليب سوريال استاذ الأحوال الشخصية بالكلية الاكليركية، والاستاذ راغب حنا المحامي، والمستشار فرج يوسف، والمستشار حسنى جورجي..*


*وبعد اجتماعات طويلة لهذه اللجنة، انتهت الى مذكرة وافَق عليها قداسة البابا كيرلس، وختمها بخاتمه، وأرسل يوم 22 أكتوبر 1962 نسخة منها الى الأستاذ فتحى الشرقاوى وزير العدل وقتئذ، ونسخة اخرى إلى الأستاذ بدوى حمودة رئيس مجلس الدولة. ولما صار الاستاذ بدوى حمودة وزيراً للعدل، ارسل قداسة البابا كيرلس لسيادته ملخصاً للمذكرة آنفة الذكر. وتأكيداً لمطلب الأقباط في هذا الصدد، أرسلت صورة ثالثة من نفس المذكرة إلى الأستاذ عصام الدين حسونة وزير العدل بتاريخ 8 ابريل 1967.*
*وفيما يلي النص الكامل لهذه المذكرة:*
*

*​*مذكرة قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

*السيد الأستاذ*
*نحي سيادتكم أطيب تحية مع وافر دعائنا أن يؤازركم **الله** بنعمته ويرشدكم إلى ما فيه خير الوطن المواطنين جميعاً.*
*بمناسبة اجتماعات لجان مراجعة قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين، رأينا أن نقدم بعض النقاط الجوهرية التى تهم **الكنيسة القبطية** الأرثوذكسية** أهمية كبرى، إذ أنها تتصل بصميم العقيدة وتعاليم الدين المسيحي التي وضعها **السيد المسيح** له المجد** ورسله الأطهار. وأملنا كبير في أن تراعى هذه النقاط التي نرسلها اليكم، مع عدم الالتفات الى أي قانون أو مشروع أو اقتراح سابق يتعارض معها، حتى يأتي للقانون الجديد موافقاً لمبادىء الدين وتعليم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*
*ونود أولاً أن نوضح لسيادتكم، أن مصدر التشريع للأحوال الشخصية فى الديانة المسيحية هو الكتاب المقدس أولاً، ثم القوانين الكنسية القديمة العهد التى وضعتها **المجامع** المسكونية** والاقليمية. وأن كل تشريع أياً كان واضعه، وأى تفسير وأى اجتهاد، لا يجوز الأخذ به إطلاقاً، اذا تعارض مع آيات الكتاب المقدس والقوانين الكنسية القديمة.*
*أما هذه المبادىء الأساسية التى تقدمها كنيستنا القبطية معلنة بها رأيها في الأحوال الشخصية فهي:*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

وحدة الزيجة في المسيحية


*ونقصد به عدم تعدد الزوجات أو الأزواج في المسيحية. وهذا مبدأ عام يجمع عليه كافة المسيحيين في أنحاء العالم كله على اختلاف مذاهبهم، وقد ظهر واضحاً فى الكتاب المقدس. ومن أبرز الأدلة عليه قول **السيد المسيح** "مَنْ طلَّق امرأته وتزوج بأخرى فانه يزنى عليها" (مرقس 10: 11). فلو كان يجوز الجمع بين زوجتين، ما كان يعتبر الزواج الثاني زنا، سواء كان الطلاق شرعياً أو غير شرعي. لذلك نرى أن يتضمن التشريع الجديد مادة من فقرتين تنص على الآتى:*
*1- لا يجوز للمسيحى أن يجمع يبن زوجتين فى وقت واحد.*
*2- يعتبر الزواج الثاني أثناء قيام الزوجية الأولى باطلاً وغير شرعي، ولا يترتب عليه أى أثر من آثار الزواج الصحيح.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

موانع الزواج في المسيحية

*تعتبر **الكنيسة** الاسباب الآتية من موانع **الزواج**، بحيث إذا ظهر سبب منها يكون كافياً للحكم ببطلان الزواج:*
*1- ارتباط احد الزوجين في زيجة سابقة لم تعترف الكنيسة بفصم عُراها.*
*2- اختلاف المذهب أو الدين.*
*3- عدم تكامل القوى الجنسية، كأن يكون يكون عنيناً أو خنثى أو مخصياً وما إلى ذلك.*
*4- سبق صدور حكم بالطلاق على أحد الزوجين بالزنى.*
*5- القربى أو المصاهرة التى تمنع الزواج، حسب الجداول المعمول بها فى **الكنيسة القبطية** الأرثوذكسية**.*
*6- الجنون.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

إتمام الزواج على يد كاهن

*الزواج** المسيحي** هو سر مقدس، لا يتم ولا تعترف به الكنيسة إلا إذا انعقد على يد كاهن، وبعد أداء المراسيم الدينية المعروفة. وبالتالى فإنه لا يجوز مطلقاً القيام بإجراءات توثيق لزواج، أو سماع دعوى متعلقة بأي أثر من آثاره، إلا *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*إذا ثبت رسمياً بمحضر يحرره الكاهن، يوضح به إتمام هذه المراسيم الدينية بناء على التصريح من رئاسته.*
*لذلك فإننا نرى وجوب إضافة مادتين جديدتين إلى التشريع الجديد:*
*المادة الأولى:*
*لا يجوز توثيق عقد زواج بين المسيحيين المتحدي المذهب، إلا بعد إتمام المراسيم الدينية وفقا لشريعة الزوجين.*​*المادة الثانية:*
*لا تُسمَع الدعوى المتعلقة بأي أثر من آثار الزواج بين المسيحيين المتحدى الملة، إلا إذا ثبت الزواج بمحضر يحرره الكاهن الذي قام بالمراسيم الدينية بناء علي تصريح من رئاسته.*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

تطبيق شريعة عقد الزواج المسيحي

*من المبادىء المقررة قانونا أن العلاقة التي تنشأ في ظل قانون معين، يجب أن تظل محكومة بهذا القانون. والقول بأن مجرد تغيير أحد طرفيها مذهبه أو اعتناقه ديانة معينة، يجعل الولاية التشريعية عليها لقانون آخر، هو قول مؤداه فرض إراده هذا الشخص على وضع تشريعى متعلق بالنظام العام، وإعطاؤه سلطان التشريع، والسماح له بان يتحلل بمشيئته المنفردة من التزاماته التى كان قد ارتضاها، وأن يهدد حقوق *

*الطرف الآخر المكتسبة حين يريد. وذلك يجافى أبسط قواعد القانون والعدالة. لأنه لا يُستساغ السماح لشخص بان يضع إرادته موضع التشريع، فيغير القاعدة القانونية التى تحكم علاقته مع الغير، ويعدل المركز القانوني المكتسب للطرف الآخر رغم إرادته.. خاصة إذا كانت القاعدة القانونية متعلقة بمبادىء دين من الاديان التى نصَّ الميثاق الوطنى على وجوب احترامه وعدم المساس به (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). ويترتب على ذلك أن تظل العلاقة الزوجية من حيث قيامها وسائر الآثار المترتبة عليها وانقضائها، محكومة بالقواعد القانونية التى أُبْرِمَت في ظلها، والتى ارتضاها الطرفان فى عقد زواجهما، والتى لا يجوز لأحدهما أن يغيرها بإرادته المنفردة، فيهدر الحقوق المكتسبة للطرف الآخر..*
*بناء عليه ترى **الكنيسة** أن يتضمن القانون الجديد النص الآتى:*
*أ- تظل الزوجية وما ينشأ عنها من الآثار خاضعة للشريعة التى عُقِدَ **الزواج** وفقاً لأحكامها، ولو غيَّر أحد الزوجين مذهبه أو ديانته أثناء قيام الزوجية. وكذلك تسرى أحكام تلك الشريعة على **الطلاق** والتطليق "الانفصال".*
*ب- تكون حضانة الأولاد للطرف الباقي على الشريعة التي عُقِدَ الزواج وفقاً لها.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

حكم الطاعة في المسيحية

*لما كانت الحياة الزوجية في المسيحية مبنية على الاتفاق والتراضي والمحبة، ولا يمكن أن يدخل الإرغام فيها بحال من الأحوال.. لذلك نرى وجوب تضمين التشريع الجديد المادة الآتي نصها:*
*"لا يُحْكَم بالطاعة على الزوجة المسيحية مهما كانت الظروف، حتى ولو كانت بسبب تغيير ديانة أو ملة أو مذهب الزوج".*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الطلاق و التطليق في المسيحيّة

*موضوع الطلاق بالذات قد وضع **السيد المسيح** بنفسه تشريعاً خاصاً به. كرَّره بوضوح فى أكثر من موضع، ولا يجوز لأحد أن يغير فيه، وإلا كان هذا التغيير منافياً لتعاليم السيد المسيح وآيات الكتاب المقدس.*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*أما هذا التشريع فيتلخص فى النقط الآتية:*
*ا- لا يجوز الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنى، وفى ذلك يقول السيد المسيح "وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن مَنْ طَلَّق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني" (متى 32:5).. وأيضاً "وأقول لكم أن مَنْ طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنى وتزوَّج بأخرى يزنى" (متى 19: 9).*
*2- لا يجوز زواج المطلقة، ووصايا السيد المسيح في هذا الأمر واضحة تحكم بالزنى على الرجل وعلى المرأة في مثل هذا **الزواج**، وهى "ومَنْ يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزني" (متى 32:5).*
*"والذى يتزوج بمطلقة يزني" (متى 19: 9) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)، "وان طلقت امرأة زوجها، وتزوجت بآخر، تزني" (مرقس 10: 12)، "لكل مَنْ يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني" (لوقا 6: 18).*
*والحكمة في هذا التشريع المسيحي، هى أن المرأة لا تُطَلَّق إلا بسبب الزنا، فكعقوبة لها على زِناها، لا يُسمَح لها بالتزوج مرة أخرى، لأنها لا تؤتَمَن على عهد الزوجية المقدس.*
*3- لا يجوز زواج الرجل الذي طلَّق امرأته بغير علة الزنا. وهذا واضح من قول السيد المسيح "كل مَنْ يطلق امرأته، ويتزوج بأخرى، يزني" (لوقا 16: 18).*
*وايضاً "مَنْ طلَّق امرأته، وتزوج، يزنى عليها" (مرقس 10: 11).*
*والسبب فى هذا أن المسيحية ترى أن الرجل مرتبط بزوجته، وان طلاقه منها بغير علة الزنى هو طلاق باطل لا يفصم عرى الزوجية. لذلك اذا تزوج بأخرى يعتبر زانيا، إذ أن المسيحية لا تسمح له بالجمع بين زوجتين فى وقت واحد.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الفرقة بين الزوجين في حالة تغيير الدين

*إذا كان تغيير الدين هو مجرد لون من التلاعب والتحايل للحصول على **الطلاق**، فليس من الحكمة أن *http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*نسمح لهذا التحايل أن يدرك هدفه، لذلك نرى أن يكون تغيير الدين سبباً في الفرقة والانفصال بين الزوجين، لا التطليق. لأن المرأة التى قبلت *الزواج* برجل على أساس أنه مسيحي، لا يصح إرغامها على المعيشة معه بعد أن غيَّر دينه.*
*فإن رجع الرجل الى دينه، يجوز أن ترجع العلاقة يبن الزوجين كما كانت (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). يقول الكتاب المقدس: "فإن المرأة التى تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحى، ولكن إن مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل، فإذاً ما دام الرجل حياً تُدعى زانية إن صارَت لرجل آخر" (رومية 7: 2، 3).*
*أما إذا تزوج الرجل بعد تغيير دينه، إن كان الدين الجديد يسمح له بذلك، فان المسيحية تحكم في هذه الحالة بالطلاق، على اعتبار انها تنظر إلى هذا الزواج كأنه زِنى لأنه جمع بين زوجتين. وهنا تتوفر العلة التي ذكرها السيد المسيح.*
*أما إذا لم يتزوج الرجل، فتبقى الفرقة كما هي، وتكون مدتها مجالاً يختبر فيها الرجل نفسه ويقرِّر مصيره*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

المصالحات بين الزوجين في حالات الخِلاف

*حيث أن وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية تتجه اتجاها حكيما، باقتراحها إحالة الدعاوى على لجان مُصالحات قبل نظرها المحكمة.. وحيث أن في الأخذ بهذا المبدأ بالنسبة للكنيسة، فيه إعطاء فرصة لها لتقول كلمتها في الدعوى قبل نظرها.. *
*لذلك نأمل أن يتضمن المشروع نصاً يفيد الآتى:*
*"تحيل أقلام الكتاب قضايا **الطلاق** بمجرد تقديمها، إلى الرئاسة الدينية الكائنة المحكمة في دائرتها، لمحاولة الصلح والتوفيق، على أن تعيد الرئاسة الدينية الأوراق مشفوعة برأيها إلى المحكمة في مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر".*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

خاتمة مذكرة البابا كيرلس بخصوص وحدة الزيجة

*وختاماً أملنا الأخذ بهذه النقاط الجوهرية التي نرسلها إليكم، حتى يتمشى قانون الأحوال الشخصية الجديد وفقا لتعاليم الدين المسيحي، ووفقاً لقواعد الحرية الدينية التي نصَّ عليها الميثاق الوطني.*
*وفقنا **الله** وإيّاكم الى ما فيه سعادة وطننا المجيد وخير مواطنينا المباركين، ولكم منّا خالص التحية وأكرم الدعاء.*
*تحريراً في 22 أكتوبر 1962*
*خاتم*
*كيرلس السادس*
*بابا **الأسكندرية** وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

- بعض نقاط في الأحوال الشخصية - الأنبا غريغوريوس






​ 
*أريد أن أؤكد -ونحن فى صدد مناقشة التشريع المسيحى لقانون الأحوال الشخصية- أن موضوع الزوجة الواحدة موضوع هام وخطير. وأي مساس بهذا المبدأ المسيحي يهدم ركناً أساسيا من أركان ديانتنا، وكل تشريع لأحوالنا الشخصية يجب أن يضع مبدأ الزوجة الواحدة فى قمة الاعتبار، ويجب أن ينص عليه فى عبارة واضحة وصيغة دقيقة محددة لا تفسح مجالاً لأى تفسير أو تأويل منحرف يبعد بنا عما تواضع عليه المسيحيون منذ نشأة المسيحية. وليس هناك أدنى اختلاف فيما بينهم فى هذا الموضوع مهما اختلفت مذاهبهم.*
*وإذن يجب أن ينص في التشريع على أن المسيحية لا تبيح تعدد الزوجات. فإذا اتضح أن مسيحياً تزوَّج بزوجة أخرى وزوجته الأولى حية، صار زواجه الثانى باطلاً، وزوجته الثانية حراماً عليه، وتمسى علاقته بها علاقة أثيمة غير مشروعة، منذ نشأت هذه العلاقة الجديدة ومهما مرَّ عليها من زمن. ولا يصح التذرع بفترة زمنية معينة كما يُقال أحيانا، حتى لو قبلت الزوجة الأولى هذه العلاقة الجديدة الناشئة بين زوجها وامرأة أخرى. أو صمتت عنها بعد أن علمت بها. فما دامت المسيحية لا تقر تعدد الزوجات، وتعتبر كل زواج أو عقد يتم بين رجل وامرأة أخرى في حياة زوجته الأولى، زنى وحراماً، فرضى الزوجة الأولى أو صمتها إلى فترة زمنية محددة، لا يحل مبدأ مسيحياً أساسياً، ولا يغير من بطلان *الزواج* الثاني.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

التطليق و الطلاق في المسيحية

*ومسألة أخرى يجب أن توضَع مع *شريعة "الزوجة الواحدة"* فى قمة الاعتبار وفى بؤرة الشعور هو أنه لا طلاق فى المسيحية بالمعنى المعروف فى الإسلام، وهو حق الرجل في فصم الرابطة للزوجية بالإرادة المنفردة. فالمسيحيون جميعاً على اختلاف مذاهبهم مجمعون *

*على أنه ليس فى المسيحية طلاق من هذا النوع. أن المسيحية تسمح بالتطليق وليس بالطلاق، والتطليق هو الفصل بين الزوجين بناءً حكم محكمة ولأسباب تقرها **الكنيسة**.*
*وإذا كان ذلك كذلك فقد تعين عليه أن ينص فى التشريع والقانون المزمع صدوره على أنه طبقا للشريعة المسيحية لا يجوز الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة، وان التطليق يتم بمعرفة القضاء إذا توافرت أسباب التطليق التى تنص عليها الشريعة المسيحية.*
*وبناء عليه أيضا يجب أن يوضع حد للتحايل الذي يلجأ إليه بعض الأزواج للنكاية بزوجاتهم. فيغير مذهبه الكنسي أو ملته فينضم مثلاً الى الأروام أو الى السريان الأرثوذكس، ليخول له هذا الانضمام أن يطلق زوجته بإرادته المنفردة، علماً أنه لا الأروام الأرثوذكس ولا السريان ولا الأقباط ولا أية طائفة أو ملة أخرى مسيحيةْ تبيح لتابعيها حق الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة، فكيف إذن يحدث هذا التحايل ويحميه القانون؟! وهو يتعارض مع الشريعة المسيحية في جميع مذاهبها (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)؟ من أن يجوز لزوج مسيحي سواء كان قبطيا أو سريانياً أو رومياً، أو سواء كان أرثوذكسياً أو كاثوليكياً او بروتستانتياً أن يطلق زوجته بإرادته المنفردة؟!*
*إن القانون يجب أن يكون فى نطاق المبدأ المسيحى العام الذى تقره جميع **المذاهب المسيحية**, أنه لا طلاق عند المسيحيين عموماً بالإرادة المنفردة. واعتناق الزوج أى مذهب آخر من المذاهب المسيحية أو انضمامه الى أية ملة أخرى مسيحية، لا يبيح له بتاتاً أن يطلق زوجته بالإرادة المنفردة. وقد حكمت بهذا المعنى محكمة استئناف القاهرة فى حكم أصدرته دائرة رئيسها فى القضية رقم 166 لسنة 73 قضائية تاريخه 6 **مارس** 1957.*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

شريعة العقد في القانون

*وهذه نقطة ثالثة أساسية فى كل تشريع، فكل عقد تم بين اثنين فى ظل تشريع معين، يخضع لأحكام هذا التشريع الذى ارتضى به الاثنان عند إبرام العقد بينما. وهو مبدأ مقرر فى كل تشريع تحت السماء، وهى قاعدة قانونية معروفة معمول بها فى كل مكان، وهى كالبديهيات والقضايا البينة بذاتها والتي لا تحتاج إلى برهان أو دليل.*
*وبناء عليه يجب أن ينص فى تشريع الأحوال الشخصية على احترام شريعة العقد التي تم عقد الزواج في ظلها ما دام الزوجان عند *الزواج* قد ارتضياها، ويكون قانونها هو الحكم بينهما فى حالة الخصومة أو الخلاف.*
*وبهذا يوضع حد لتحايل آخر يلجإ إليه الزوج عادة للحصول على **الطلاق** من زوجته** التي ارتبط معها بعقد زواج مسيحي تم في ظل شريعة مسيحية لا تبيح الطلاق.*
*وباطلاً يزعم بعض الناس بأنه لا قدرة لهم على معرفة نوايا الشخص والتحقق من أنه غيَّر ديانته لقصد الحصول على الطلاق، أو محبة منه للدين الجديد الذى اعتنقه وإيمانا بعقائده. فمن الواضح ان هذا التغيير قد تم بعد نشوب الخلاف بين الزوجين، ولنية فصم العلاقة الزوجية القائمة. وإذا كان القضاء الجنائي لا يغفل ركن القصد الجنائي بل يحاول استقصاء نية المتهم، أفليس حرياً بالأولى بقاضى الأحوال الشخصية أن يتقصى السبب الذى يحدو بأحد الزوجين إلى تغيير دينه ليهرب من أحكام شريعة العقد إلى شريعة أخرى يبيح له نظامها الخلاص من الرابطة الزوجية؟!*
*إن القانون يجب ألا يحمى أمثال هؤلاء المتحايلين، كما يجب ألا يغض الطرف عن نية الخداع والغش الواضحة عند هؤلاء الناس (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). على العكس فإن القانون إذا نصَّ على احترام شريعة العقد عند حدوث أي خلاف بين الزوجين، فإنه يشكم بذلك كل أسباب التحايل وفنون التدليس والغش والخداع التى يلجأ اليها أصحاب الأغراض الفاسدة.*
*بهذا، وبهذا وحده يكون التشريع منصفاً وعادلاً، ومحققاً الخير والحق والعدل لجميع المواطنين من دونما تحيز أو تشيع لفريق على حساب الفريق الآخر.*
*ولسنا في هذا نطلب مِنّة أو وضعاً شاذاً. وإنما نطلب حقاً مشروعاً يقره كل عقل وكل منطق في كل مجتمع راق متحضر.*
*القمص*
*باخوم المحرقي*
*(نيافه الأنبا غريغوريوس المتنيح)*
*الكلية الاكليريكية في 15 ابريل 1967*
*برمودة 1683*​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

مراجع كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة

*أ- الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد*

*

*​*ب- أقوال آباء الكنيسة وعلمائها*

*القديس اغسطينوس*
*2- On The Good of Marriage*
*3- **On The Good of Widowhood*
*See the Writings of the Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers (1st Series) Michigan 1956)*
*4- Sermons on Select Lessons of the New Testament [Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 1st Series, 1956]*
*5- The Lords Sermon On The Mount [Ancient Christian Writers, Vol V, 1948]*
*القديس أمبروسيوس*
*6- Concerning Virgins*
*7- **Concerning Widows*
*8**- To the Church of Vercellae (Letter LXIII)*
*9- Duties of the Clergy: Book I [Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol X, 1956]*
*القديس ايرونيموس*
*10- To Ageruchia on Monogamy [Epistle 123]*
*11- **To Aamandus [Epistle 55]*
*12- **Against Jovinianus: 1st Book [Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol. VI, 1956]*
*القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*
*13- A Commentary on St Mathew Gospel [.. Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 1st Series, Vol X 1956]*
*14- A Commentary on the Epistles to Ephessians, (Ibid Vol. XII)*
*15- A Commentary on the Epistles to Ephessians, Timothy, (Ibid Vol. XIII)*
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير*
*16- The Writings of the Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol VIII*
*St Basil VIII Michigan, 1955*
*القديس اغريفوريوس الناطق بالإلهيات،
القديس كيرلس أسقف أورشليم*
*17- The Writings of the Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series Vol VII: St Gregory of Nazianzen (The Theologian): Orations, St Cyril of Jerusalem: Cotechetical Lectures, Michigan, 1955*
*العلامة أكليمنضس الاسكندري*
*18- Ante-Nicene Christian Library Vol. XII Clement of Alexandria, Edinburg*
*19- Ante-Nicene Christian Library, Vol III, Edinburg, 186*
*Theophilus of Antioch: Three books to Autolyeus.*
*القديس هيلاوى أسقف بواتييه*
*20- Sources Chrétiennes: St Hilaire de Poitiers: Traité des Mystères*
*العلامة اثيناغوراس*
*21- Ante-Nicene Christian Library, Vol. II, Athenagoras, Edinburg, 1867*
*العلامة ترتليانوس*
*22- To His Wife; On Exhortation to Marriage [Ancient Christian Writers, Vol. XIII, Tertullian]*
*

*​*ج- كتب قوانين كنسية، ومدنية*

*23- قوانين الرسل والقديس باسيليوس "مخطوطة رقم 101 قانون - بدير السريان"*
*24- قوانين المجامع المسكونية والإقليمية "مخطوطة رقم 102 قانون - بدير السريان"*
*25- قوانين أبوليدس "مخطوطة رقم 102 "أ" قانون - بدير السريان"، "مخطوطة رقم 403 - بدير أبا مقار".*
*26- **الدسقولية** أو تعاليم الرسل. عني بطبعها حافظ داود - القاهرة سنة 1940 م.*
*27- The Ethiopian Didascalia ed. by Hardy, New-York, 1920*
*28- **Nicene & Post-Nicene Fathers, 2nd Series, Vol. XIV, Canons & Creeds, Michigan, 1956*
*29- قوانين الرسل والمجامع المسكونية والمكانية - مطبعة المحروسة بمصر سنة 1894 م.*
*30- المجموع الصفوي لابن العسّال - نشره جرجس فلتاؤوس عوض (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)*
*31- قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس - صدر من المجلي الملّي العام - بطريركية الأقباط الأرثوذكس - 9 مايو سنة 1938 م.، وعُمِلَ به اعتباراً من 8 يوليو سنة 1938 م. - مطبعة رعمسيس بالقاهرة، سنة 1938.*
*وقد استعنّا أيضاً بالكتابين الآتيين:*
*32- الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب في **مصر** - وضعه الأستاذ جميل خانكي - القاهرة سنة 1950 م.*
*33- القانون المقارن في الأحوال الشخصية للأجانب في مصر - وضعه الأستاذ تادرس ميخائيل تادرس - **الأسكندرية** 1954 م.*
*34- أحكام الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين في مصر - الدكتور توفيق حسن فرج - أستاذ كرسي القانون المدني - كلية الحقوق - جامعة الإسكندرية - سنة 1969 م.*
*35- أحكام الأسرة للمصريين غير المسلمين - الدكتور سمير عبد السيد تناغو - المساعد للقانون المدني لكلية الحقوق بالإسكندرية.*
*36- الأحوال الشخصية للوطنيين غير المسليمن وللأجانب - الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد سلامة - الطبعة الثالثة - 1963*
*37- الوجيز في الأحوال الشخصية للمصريين غير المسلمين - لنفس المؤلف - 1977*
*38- الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين، الوطنيين والأجانب - الأستاذ الدكتور جميل الشرقاوي - الطبعة الثانية - 1966*
*39- انحلال *الزواج* في شريعة الأقباط الأرثوذكس - دكتور إيهاب حسن اسماعيل - 1959*
*40- شرح مبادئ الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الملية - نفس المؤلف - 1957*
*41- كتاب التمييز - مخطوطة رقم 145 لاهوت - دير السريان*
*42- كتاب نظام التعليم في علم اللاهوت القويم، لبيان عقائد الكنيسة المسيحية الإنجيلية - مطبعة الأمريكان - بيروت.*
*43- كتاب التعليم المسيحي الروماني **Cathechism Romanus، طبع في روم سنة 1786 م. بأمر البابا بيوس الخامس.*
*44- Dictionary of Christian Antiquities ed. by Dr. Smith & Prof. Cheetham, Vol. II, London, 1880*
*45- Encyclopaedia of Biblical Literature, ed. by Dr. Kitto, Vol III, Edinburg, 1866 *
*46- Dictionary of the Bible ed. by James Hastings, Vol. III, Edinburg, 1906 *
*47- History of the Christian Church by Ph. Shaff, Vol. II, Michigan, 1952*


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزيجة

النقطة الأولى:
 لابد أن نعرفها فى سر الزيجة أن الله خلق الإنسان وفى كيانه الأسرة (تكوين 5: 2) "خلق الله الإنسان ذكر وأنثى خلقه وباركه" بالمفرد كان من المفروض أن يقول خلقهما وباركهما لكن يقول خلقه وباركه. يعنى الأسرة فى كيان الشخص، الله خلق الإنسان وفى كيانه الأسرة. أدم لم يكن له نظير فى المخلوقات جميعها قال الله نخلق له معيناً نظيره ولذلك رأى الله أن خلقة حواء كملت الخلقة كلها ورأى أن الذى خلق إذ به حسن جداً أى كملت المسألة بحواء معيناً نظيره، من ضلعه دليل المساواة. لا من رأسه حتى لا تتسيد عليه ولا من رجله حتى لا يتسيد هو عليها. وعندما خلق الله حواء لم يخلقها من تراب لكن خلقها من ضلع من أدم لكى يكون الأصل واحد لأن فى ذهن الله أن يجعل الإثنين جسد واحد. 
جسد واحد وليس شخص واحد. ما هو الفرق؟
*الشخص الواحد معناه إلغاء للأخر عندما أقول الأثنان شخص واحد بهذا أكون قد ألغيت واحد منهم. لكن عندما أقول جسد واحد، بحتفظ بالأثنين فى شركة الجسد الواحد. لكى يكون جسد كل منهما ملكاً للأخر. ولذلك يقول ليس بعد إثنين بل جسد واحد ليسا منفصلين عن بعض لكن الإثنين متحدين ببعض.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
*إذاً يكونا الأثنان جسداً واحداً ليس بعد إثنين بل جسداً واحد. ما المقصود بالجسد الواحد؟ *
يعنى هذا أن جسد كل منهما ملك للأخر فيكون لهما شركة الجسد الواحد لكن لكل منهما شخصيته وروحه ونفسه وجسده الخاص. بمعنى كتابى "كل عروس بالنسبة لعريسها كحواء بالنسبة لأدم" أى أن المعجزة التى يتممها الروح القدس فى هذا السر أنه يجعل العروس كأنها مأخوذة من جنب العريس كحواء بالنسبة لأدم فيكونا جسد واحد. فعندما رأى أدم حواء قال هذه الأن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى. هذا عمل الروح القدس. لذلك هنا مفهوم الجنس إمكانية خلقها الله فى الإنسان ليتحد بالأخر جسدي. يتحد بأخر مختلف عنه فى الجنس من أجل حفظ النوع. نقدر أن نعتبرها شركة مع الله فى الخلقة. الأصل هنا هو الله والإنسان بقوة من الله يتم التناسل. (تكوين 3) "أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض" بقوة هذه العبارة التناسل يتم إلى هذه اللحظة وسيظل إلى نهاية العالم.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزيجة: علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة

النقطة الثانية: 
الزواج المسيحى كسر على مثال علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. المثال الكامل هو المسيح والكنيسة لذلك معلمنا بولس الرسول فى (أفسس 5: 32) يقول "هذا السر عظيم هذا أقوله من نحو المسيح والكنيسة أما أنتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد إمرأته أما المرأة فلتهب رجلها".
*ولذلك الزواج هو صورة لأصل هو علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة" لذلك نسمى الأسرة هى أيقونة الكنيسة الأسرة هى الصورة والمسيح هو الأصل. ما يحدث فى الكنيسة يحدث فى الأسرة. لذلك لابد أن يرتبط سر الزيجة بالقداس. مفروض يتم قبل القداس لكى تكون الصورة موجودة والأصل موجود. ويتزوجا قبل تقديم الحمل لكى يكون العروسين قربان لله. لذلك نقول على الأسرة كنيسة صغيرة وكنيسة الحى كنيسة كبيرة. لذلك كان يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه فليمون "سلم على الكنيسة التى فى بيتك".  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزيجة: النفس البشرية كعروس لله


*خطبة الله كعريس للنفس البشرية كعروس: الله كعريس يخطب النفس البشرية كعروس. وهذا ما قاله فى (هوشع 2: 19) "أخطبك لنفسى إلى الأبد بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم"علاقة أبدية وهذه يسمونها الزيجة الروحانية. التى بين النفس والله من خلال المعمودية والميرون والتناول، وهذا يوضح مفهوم الزنى بأن يصير الزانى لأخر أو يكون لأخر لذلك يقول "الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات" ولذلك الجنس لابد أن يدخل فيه المسيح "ما جمعه الله لايفرقه إنسان" هو الجامع والمحقق للوحدة بين الرجل والمرأة. إذا كان المسيح هو الذى إقتنى الكنيسة واقتنى النفس البشرية فهو سر الوحدة. سواء وحدة الرجل بالمرأة أو وحدة المسيح بالكنيسة "من له العروس فهو العريس" أو مجموع الأنفس التى إرتبطت بالعروس أما صديق العريس فيفرح.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
المسيح والكنيسة والنفس. المسيح يقتنى النفس من خلال الكنيسة والكنيسة تقدم المسيح للنفس. 
المثال هنا المسيح والكنيسة والنفس "مثلث الوحدة" المسيح يتحد بالنفس من خلال الكنيسة والكنيسة هى مجموعة الأنفس المرتبطة بالمسيح والكنيسة عن طريق المسيح تقدس النفس. لذلك فنحن نحتفل بعرس قانا الجليل كعيد سيدى لأنه يوم نتذكر فيه إستعلان الله وسط أسرة كما فى العهد القديم بدأ باستعلان الله وسط أدم وحواء كأسرة هكذا بدأ العهد الجديد باستعلان الله وسط العرس وسط أسرة.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزيجه: الزواج عمل الروح القدس

*الزواج عمل الروح القدس من إستحقاقات دم المسيح. السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم"، فالروح القدس من خلال الأسرار يثرى الوحدة يتحد الإنسان بالمسيح يوحد الرجل بالمرأة يوحد الكنيسة بالمسيح وهكذا من خلال الأسرار. إذاً حلول الروح القدس يصنع وحدة سواء الإنسان مع المسيح عن طريق سر الميرون أو الرجل مع المرأة من خلال سر الزيجة أو الكنيسة مع المسيح من خلال التناول كل مرة يحل الروح القدس يحقق نوعاً من الوحدة يثرى النوع الأخر. وهناك شرط أن يتم الزواج كسر مقدس بين أنفس مرتبطة ببعضها بالمسيح ولذلك لا نوافق إطلاقاً بأن يرتبط إثنان ببعض وواحد منهم غير مرتبط بالمسيح خاصة، أو غير أرثوذكسي عامة. من يتزوج فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون عضواً فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون فيه الروح القدس. الروح القدس فى الإثنين هو الذى يوحدهم ببعض ولذلك هى ليست علاقة جسدية بقدر ما هى مفاهيم روحية تتحقق فى الزواج. أو علاقة سماوية من خلال إرتباط جسدى وهذا ما نسميه مستوى سرائرى.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
فلا الزواج هدف فى ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية فى فكر الله. 
ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الآب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة". 
القديس يعقوب السروجى كانوا يسألونه: "لماذا عندما مات المسيح فتحوا جنبه ولم يكسروا رجليه مثل اللصين"؟ فقال "إذا قطعوا رجليه كان سيقوم برجلين أخرين، لكن فتحوا جنبه لكى تخرج الكنيسة من جنب المسيح كما خرجت حواء من جنب أدم. هكذا خرجت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح المطعون والمفتوح". تعطى إحساس باهمية سر الزواج.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزيجة: الله طرف ثالث في الزواج المسيحي

*النقطة الخامسة:*
الله طرف ثالث فى الزواج المسيحى وهذا ما يقوله بولس الرسول "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل أحد" (عبرانين 13: 4) الله طرف ثالث فى الزواج المسيحى. فالهدف من سر الزيجة هو إتحاد الرجل والمرأة من خلال الروح القدس. "هذه الآن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى" لذلك الرجل رأس المرأة أى الأصل الذى أخذت منه. قيادة وليست سيادة. 
الهدف من الزواج: 
1- النسل الصالح.
2- والمعاونة أو المساعدة:
* "معيناً نظيره" الأثنان يتعاونا إذا كان الرجل هو صاحب القرار فالمرأة هى موضوع القرار. ولذلك لابد أن يشترك الأثنان معاً فى القرار.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
3- الحفظ من خطية الزنا:
 وهذا ماقله معلمنا بولس فى (1كو 7: 1) "أما من جهة الأمور التى كتبتم لى عنها فحسن للرجل أن لا يمس إمرأة، ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد إمرأته ولكل واحدة رجلها". لذلك الزواج يتم بالمسيح أو باسم المسيح وباسم الثالوث القدوس.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

مراحل سر الزيجة (الخطوبة - عقد الأملاك - الاكليل)

*1- مرحلة الخطوبة:*
 هى مجرد إتفاق بين الخطيبين ويمكن الرجوع فى هذا الإتفاق أو يسمونه إقرار إختيار. ثم إختبار للإختيار فإذا أختبر الإختيار وثبت يقر فى الزواج إما العدول وإما الإتمام. وينبغى فى الخطوبة أن تكون إختيارية بدون ضغط. فإذا تزوجت واحدة غصباً عنها فمن حقها أن تطلب بطلان زواج. لأن روح ربنا لا يحل، لأن هناك ضغط. ايضاً الخطوبة مبنية على محبة طاهرة. هناك ثلاث كلمات يبينوا الفرق بين المحبة الجسدية والمحبة الروحية والمحبة النفسية أو التوافق النفسى. المحبة الجسدية محبة من أجل الجسد. المحبة الروحية هى من الروح القدس. التدقيق فى الخطوبة أمر مهم لأن هناك صعوبة فى الطلاق. 
*دور الكنيسة فى الخطوبة: دور الشهادة تشهد على إتمام الخطوبة وتمنح البركة للخطيبين والنصيحة. أما الدبلتين فهم علامة الإرتباط ويكونوا ذهب إشارة للمحبة السماوية الدائمة. وتكون فى الذراع الأيمن إشارة إلى أن كل واحد منهم معين للأخر. المعاونة أى الساعد الأيمن له. "أجعلنى كخاتم على قلبك، أجعلنى كخاتم على ساعدك" القلب أى المشاعر والساعد هو العمل. بالنسبة لطقس الخطوبة تبدأ بالرشومات وواضح فيها المساواة بين الخطيبين. الرشم الاول يذكر إسم الخطيب أولاً، فى الرشم الثانى يذكر إسم الخطيبة فى الأول، فى الرشم الثالث يذكر إسم الخطيب أولاً. يتبادلوا الأسم الأول متى يقال دليل التبادل ودليل المساواة. ثم صلاة الشكر ثم بضعة طلبات والألحان فى النهاية مع تلبيس الشبكة نسميها "الأربون" ومعنى "أربون" باليونانى أى "عربون" أى بداية. *
*2- عقد الإملاك:*
*معناه تحقيق الملكية بين الإثنين، إثبات أن الإثنين حياة واحدة كيان واحد. هناك جزء تاريخى عن عقد الإملاك: نحن حالياً فى المجمع المقدس ألغيناه، أخذ منه طلبتان فقط. لأنه كان سالفاً يعقد مع الخطوبة يسمونه "نصف إكليل". كان يعمل مع الخطوبة وبعد ذلك كانوا يعملوه مع القران لأنه يحتاج إلى طلاق لكى يُفَك.  مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
*3- عقد القران  (الاكليل ):*
الترتيب فى عقد القران الرشومات، وصلاة الشكر، وطلبتين من عقد الإملاك، صلاة على الثياب والبولس، وأجيوس، وأوشية الإنجيل، والإنجيل، والطلبة وهكذا. 

هناك شيئين مهمين فى سر الزيجة: الزيت والأكاليل. 
أولاً الزيت: الذى يدهن به العروسين هو زيت أبو غلمسيس. وهو يبطل أى عمل شرير بالنسبة للعروسين، أى يمنع حروب الشياطين التى تعطل علاقة الزوجين ببعض، أى ما يسمى بالربط ما يعمله السحرة. مع تقديس العروسين فكراً ومشاعراً وجسداً نقول "مسحة الطهارة وعدم الفساد". بالنسبة للأكاليل يلبسها الكاهن للعروسين إشارة إلى العفة والقداسة كمكافأة على سلوكهم العفيف فى حياتهم، مع البركة والخلاص من خلال سر الزيجة. لذلك يقول "أعطانا طرق الخلاص". 
الزواج طريق والبتولية طريق، كل واحد له طريقه لذلك نحن نعتبر الأكاليل إشارة للمكافأة. لحظة حلول الروح القدس فى سر الزيجة عندما يضع الكاهن يده على شكل صليب ويرشم العروسين يقول "كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الأب أمين، باركهما أيها الإبن الوحيد أمين، قدسهما أيها الروح القدس أمين". ننقل الدبل فى اليد اليسرى إشارة للمحبة القلبية. 
لبس الزنار والبرنس: الزنار الأحمر إشارة لدم المسيح. إشارة لإرتباط كلا العروسين بالمسيح وهذا شرط. البرنس الذى يلبسه العريس إشارة على أنه كاهن الأسرة. الكهنوت الروحى أى مسئول عن خلاص الأسرة. (نلبس الدبلتين مع البرنس مع الزنار) بعد الصلوة التى نقولها قبل البولس. فنقول الرشومات على الدبل ثم نصلى صلاة الشكر ثم الصلوتين، صلوة منهم من أجل بركة البرنس فنلبس العريس البرنس مع الدبل. بعد ذلك التسليم يقول "ليكن كل منكما أميناً نحو الأخر. ليس للرجل تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة، وليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل الرجل" هذه وصية للعروسين بعد ذلك وصية العريس "يتسلمها بلا شكوك ولا ضغائن. "تسلم زوجتك فى هذه اللحظة بقلب نقى وفكر طاهر ونية نقية". وصية العروس بالخضوع والطاعة كمثال الكنيسة بعد ذلك التحاليل والبركة أمام باب الهيكل. والتحاليل لأن الاسرار تغفر الخطية، لأنه يسبقها توبة واعتراف. 
أما بالنسبة للزيجة الثانية: إذا كان الاثنان أرامل يقال طقس مختصر: صلاة الشكر والمزمور الخمسين والبولس والتقديسات الثلاثة وأوشية الإنجيل والإنجيل والأواشى الكبار وقانون الإيمان وطلبة من أجل البركة والتحاليل والختام. إذا كان أحد الطرفين بكر يعمل إكليل كامل إكراماً للبكر.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

ملاحظات حول سر الزيجة

1- لا يعمل الإكليل خارج الكنيسة لابد أن يكون أمام المذبح الأرثوذكسى. 
2- لا يناسب طقس سر الزيجة أيام الصوم. 
3- يعقد سر الزيجة قبل القداس. 
4- لابد من فترة كافية بين الخطوبة والسر لا تقل عن أربعين يوم. 
5- فى الكنيسة لا يعطى العروسان ظهرهم للهيكل يقفوا بزاوية. 
*6- بالنسبة لارتباط الكهنوت بالأسرة الجديدة يعمل لهم تبريك منازل. ومتابعة لأخبار الأسرة. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
*نوصي العروسين بعد الإكليل على خمس أشياء:*
1- يصليا معاً مرة فى اليوم على الأقل.
2- يقرأوا الإنجيل مرة فى اليوم على الأقل.
3- التناول مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل.
4- حضور إجتماع تعليمى فى الكنيسة مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل. 
5- والإعتراف مرة فى الشهر على يد أب إعتراف واحد للأثنين. يفضل أن يكون أب الإعتراف واحد للأثنين وهو أب الكنيسة المسئول عن المنطقة. وينصح بقراءة الإصحاح "21 من سفر الرؤيا " فى الفترة الأولى من الزواج لأنه بيتكلم عن العرس الحقيقى: العُرس السماوى.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

*كتاب الكتاب المقدس: هل يُعقَل تحريفه؟! - كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس والبابا بطرس - سيدي بشر - الإسكندرية*

* التدرج: الزنا - الطلاق - شريعة الزوجة الواحدة*



* منير: هل تعطينا أمثلة حيَّة علي هذا التدرج؟
الأخ زكريا: أضع أمامكم يا أصدقائي ثلاثة أمثلة حيَّة وهي: 


الزنا: في عصر شريعة الضمير عرف الإنسان ذو الضمير الصالح، مثل يوسف العفيف، إن الزنا خطية عظيمة، وعندما جاءت شريعة العهد القديم جاءت الوصية صريحة وحاسمة وقاطعة للجميع " لا تزن " (خر 2.: 14) أما شريعة العهد الجديد فقد عالجت الخطية من جذورها، وقاومت الشر في مهده فقال السيد المسيح " قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلي إمرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه " (مت 5 : 27، 28) فالمسيحية ديانة الطهارة الكاملة. 

الطلاق: عاش الإنسان البدائي في عصر شريعة الضمير يتزوج ويُطلق كما يشاء وبحسب هواه، وعندما جاءت شريعة العهد القديم وضع الله له قيداً علي الطلاق وهو أن يكتب الزوج لزوجته التي يريد أن ُطلقها كتاب طلاق، أي أن يجمع شيوخ المدينة المعتبرين ويُصرِح لهم برغبته في طلاق زوجته، فقد يُصلِح هؤلاء الشيوخ الوضع ، أو يعيد الزوج حساباته وهو يكتب كتاب الطلاق، ويعُدِل عن رأيه متذكَّراً الأيام التي عاشها مع زوجته بحلوها ومرها، أو قد يعدل الزوج عن رأيه رحمة وحفظاً وصوناً لأبنائه. أما إن أصرَّ على رأيه وطلًقها، ثم تزوجت برجل آخر، وهذا الأخر مات أو طلَّقها فالشريعة تمنع الزوج الأول من إسترداد زوجته مرة ثانية (تث 24: 1- 4). وقد أوضح لهم الرب مدى بُغضِه للطلاق فقال بفم ملاخي النبي " لأنه يكره الطلاق قال الرب إله إسرائيل " (ملا2: 16) وعندما وصل الإنسان إلى عصر شريعة الكمال عاد إلي صورة الإنسان الأول قبل السقوط، حيث خلق الله لأدم حواء واحدة فقط، بالرغم من أنه كان يريد تعمير العالم، وجاءت الوصية واضحة وصريحة وحاسمة " قيل من طلًق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن طلَّق إمرأته إلاَّ لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزني. ومن يتزوج مطلَّقة فإنه يزني " (مت 5 : 31، 32) وأقرَّت المسيحية شريعة الزوجة الواحدة (مت 19 : 3 – 9) حتي عندما " قال له التلاميذ إن كان هكذا أمر الرجل مع المرأة فلا يوافق أن يتزوَّج قال لهم ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أُعطي لهم " (مت 19: 1.، 11 )... 
فهل يُعقَل بعد هذا الكمال أن يعود الله بالبشرية للوراء ويسمح بالطلاق لأي سبب؟!!
وهل يعُقَل بعد هذا المجد ان يعود الله ويسمح بتعدد الزوجات؟َ!!
*


​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزواج المقدس:

1) طقس الخطبة

 

*1- **يكتب محضر الخطبة الرسمى يدون فيه الاسم والسن والشبكة وموعد اتمام الزواج ثم يتم التوقيع عليه من الخطبيين والوكيلين والشهود ثم يعتمده الكاهن. *
*2- **يأتى الشمامسة بالخطبيين فى زفة كنسية بلحن ابوؤره، وتكون الخطيبة على يمين خطيبها الى حيث الكرسيين المعدين لذلك، سواء فى الكنيسة أو فى بيت والد العروس، حسب المزمور القائل "جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك" (مز 45: 9)،. وهذا هو وضعها الطبيعى لأن حواء خلقت من جنب آدم الأيمن. *
الرشم الثالث: باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مشرع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال نتم فى هذا المحفل الأرثوذكسى خطوبة الابن المبارك الأرثوذكسى (فلان) ثم يرشم على الخطبيين والشبكة قائلا: 
 مبارك الروح القدس المعزى. آمين. 
يرد الشمامسة: آمين. 
يصلى الجميع: أبانا الذى فى السموات......
يصلى الكاهن صلاة الشكر. 
وتكون الالحان والمردات بالفرايحى. 
بعد انتهاء صلاة الشكر يرتل الشمامسة أكيوس (آجيوس) وما يلائم هذه المناسبة من الألحان. 
أثناء ذلك يكون تلبيس الدبلتين والشبكة للخطبيين. 
وتكون كالاتى: 
يسلم الكاهن دبلة الخطيبة للخطيب فتمد الخطيبة يدها اليمنى فيلبسها لها فى أصبعها البنصر الأيمن. 
بعد ذلك يقول الكاهن طلبة مكونة من اربع قطع كل قطعة تنتهى بمرد آمين يقوله خورس الشمامسة. 
1- *فى القطعة الأولى: **يطلب الكاهن من الله أن يفيض على الخطبيين برضاه وفضله وأن يبارك مشروع الزواج هذا ويكتب له التوفيق وحسن الختام**. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
2- *فى القطعة الثانية:* يطلب أن تكون هذه الخطبة طاهرة وشرعية ومقدمة لمصاهره فاخرة مرعية وأن يملأ قلب الخطبيين بالتهانى والحبور وأن يبلغهما نيل الأمانى بوافر السرور. 
3- *وفى القطعة الثالثة:* يطلب الكاهن من الله أن يقرن هذه الخطبة بحسن القبول وأن يمنح الخطبيين حياة هنيئة أن يحفظهما ناهجين فى طاعة الله وأن يرتبطا بأصول الايمان والفضائل وأن يحفظهما مصونين من شوائب الخلاف والرزائل وأن يتمم لهما الفرح بحفل الاكليل المبارك. 
4- *وفى القطعة الرابعة:* يطلب الكاهن من الله أن يحفظ رئاسة الكنيسة قداسة البابا وأسقف الايبارشية وأن يبارك الحاضرين فى هذا الاحتفال السعيد المبارك. يصلى الجميع "أبانا الذى" ثم قانون ختام الصلوات الاجتماعية بينما الكاهن يصلى البركة على راس الخطبيين بالصليب وهما خاضعين تحت يديه حتى يكمل صلاة البركة، فيقبل الخطيبان الصليب ويد الكاهن. 
يقول الكاهن "بخرستوس بينوتى" وهو يرشم الشعب. 
ويقول الجميع "آمين ايس ايشوبى".
يقول الكاهن: "يا ملك السلام أعطنا سلامك".....
وأجعلنا مستحقين أن نقول بشكر: "أبانا الذى".... ثم يعطيهم التسريح: "امضوا بسلام سلام الرب فليكن معكم". 
يأخذ الشمامسة الخطبيين بزفة الى باب الكنيسة حيث يقفان ليتقبلا التهانى من الحاضرين. 
كمل طقس الخطبة بسلام.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزواج المقدس:

2) طقس عقد الأملاك

 
يفتح الكاهن سترة الهيكل وتكون أنوار الهيكل والمذبح موقدة. 
يبدأ الكاهن بالرشومات الثلاثة على الدبلتين والعروسين أيضا وهذا يقتضى أن يكون قريبا من العروسين أثناء الصلاة. 
الرشم الأول: يقول الكاهن: "باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، مشروع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال. وفى هذا المحفل الأرثوذكسى وأمام هيكل رب الصباؤوت نعقد أملاك الابن المبارك الأرثوذكسى البكر (فلان) الى مخطوبته الابنة المباركة الأرثوذكسية البكر (فلانه) ثم يرشم على ذاته بعلامة الصليب بالصليب الذى فى يده ثم يرشم على العروسين ثم الدبلتين قائلا:
"باسم الاب والابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين. مبارك الله الاب ضابط الكل آمين. ثم يعمل أول عقدة فى الشريط الموجود فيه الدبلتان. 
يقول المرتلون آمين باللحن. 
ثم يصلى الجميع: "أبانا الذى فى السموات".... 
الرشم الثانى: يقول الكاهن: 
"باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مشرع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال. وفى هذا المحفل الارتوذكسى، وأمام هيكل رب الصباؤوت نعقد املاك الابنة المباركة الأرثوذكسية البكر (فلانة) الى الابن المبارك الأرثوذكسى البكر (فلان)". ثم يرشم على العروسين ثم الدبلتين بالصليب قائلا: 
 "مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين". 
يقول المرتلون: "آمين" باللحن. 
*ثم يصلى الجميع: "أبانا الذى".... مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
الرشم الثالث: يقول الكاهن: 
"باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مشرع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال، وفى هذا المحفل الأرثوذكسى، وأمام هيكل رب الصباؤوت نعقد املاك الابن المبارك الرثوذكسى البكر (فلان) على الابنة الأرثوذكسية البكر (فلانه)". ثم يرشم على العروسين والدبلتين بالصليب قائلا: 
*"مبارك الروح القدس المعزى آمين". ثم يكمل سرا: *
"مجدا وأكراما اكراما ومجدا للثالوث القدوس الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين". يقول ذلك وهو يعقد العقدة الثالثة. "أنه عقد مثلث لا ينقطع سريعا"، "فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان" (مت 19: 6). والعامة يقولون على الزواج المسيحى عقدة نصارى، أى عقدة لا يمكن فكها بسهولة، ولا تنفك الزيجة المسيحية الا لأحد الاسباب الثلاثة (الموت، او الزنا، أو ترك الدين).
يرد الشمامسة: "آمين" باللحن. 
يصلى الجميع: "أبانا الذى".... 
يصلى الكاهن صلاة الشكر وتكون المردات بالفرايحى. 
فى نهاية صلاة الشكر يضع الكاهن فى المجمرة خمسة أيادى بخور ثم يرفع البولس بعد أن يقول سر بخور البولس "يا الله العظيم الابدى الذى بلا بداية ولا نهاية....". 
ويضع يده بالصليب للبركة على رأس العروسين. 
أثناء ذلك يرتل الشمامسة لحن تاى شورى.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

سر الزواج المقدس:

3) طقس صلاة الإكليل

 
*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... صلاة الشكر. والحانها بالفرايحى فى نهايتها يرتل الشمامسة لحن تى شورى، بينما يضع الكاهن خمس أيادى بخور فى الشورية ويصلى سر بخور البولس ويرفع البخور يده بالصليب على رأس العروسين بالبركة. *
ملحوظة: 
لحن تى شورى خاص بالسيدة العذراء ويرتل فى هذه المناسبة لتذكير العروس بأن تسلك فى طريق أمها الطاهرة مريم وتلد للكنيسة بنينا وبنات هم أخوة المسيح يسلكون مثله ويتشبهون به. 
يقول أحد الشمامسة فصل البولس (أف 5: 2 الخ 6: 1 – 3). "والنساء فليخضعن لرجالهن كما للرب لأن الرجل هو رأس المراة... أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة.. لكى يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن (تجاعيد) أو شئ من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب (الى على مثالها يجب أن تكون العروس) هذا السر (سر الزواج) عظيم..... فليحب كل واحد امراته هكذا كنفسه وأما المرأة فلتهب رجلها (تحترمه وتوقره وتطيعه)". 
"أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم فى الرب لأن هذا حق. أكرم أباك وأمك التى هى أول وصية بوعد".... 
*الطلبات*

*ابتداء من هذه الطلبات يبدأ قداس الاكليل الذى يجب أن يستمع اليه الكل فى وقار وخشوع رافعين أعين قلوبهم الى الله بحشمة وورع وهدوء. ونحن نتساءل: هل يحل الروح القدس ليبارك العروسين وسط معرض للأزياء الخارجة عن الحشمة أو وسط أصوات موزعى الحلوى والذين تطغى أصواتهم على صوت الكاهن المصلى، أو وسط الذين يتهافتون على أخذها، أو وسط هرجلة المصورين الذين يجرون فى كل مكان لالتقاط الصور لكل حركة للعروسين وأربائهم، ويزاحمون الكاهن المصلى فى هذا الحيز الضيق أمام الهيكل؟! *
ليتنا نعلم أن "الهنا اله سلام ونظام وليس إله تشويش" (1 كو 14: 32). 
يقف الكاهن رافعا الصليب ويصلى هذه الطلبات يطلب فيها البركة والنعمة من الله للعروسين كما بارك فى القديم آدم وزوجته وابراهيم وزوجته واسحاق وزوجته ويعقوب وزوجته ويوسف وزوجته، كما بارك الزواج بحضوره فى عرس قانا الجليل. 
عدد هذه الطلبات 12 طلبة، وفى نهاية كل طلبة يرد الشعب مرد "يارب ارحم" القصير فى ميناه العميق فى معناه. 
ثم يقول الشمامسة "أيها المسيح كلمة الأب... أعطنا هذا المملوء من كل فرح". 
مرد الشمامسة يطلب السلام والفرح للأسرة الجديدة من رب السلام.
*+ يصلى الكاهن أوشية السلام والآباء والاجتماعات الكبار. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا. *
يطلب فيها السلام للكنيسة عامة والنعمة والقوة لآباء الكنيسة ومعلميها ومديريها وحراس الايمان بها ثم من أجل الاجتماعات فى الكنيسة والبيت، أن يبدد مشورة العداء عنا ويجعل بيوتنا وهذا البيت الجديد بيوت صلاة بيوت طهارة بيوت بركة، بحلول الله فيها حسب وعده المبارك "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" (مت 18: 20) ووعده المبارك "أن أحبنى أحد يحفظ كلامى ويحبه أبى واليه نأتى وعنده نصنع منزلا" (يو 14: 23). 
يصلى الجميع قانون الايمان حتى يتذكر العروسان أن زواجهما مبنى على الايمان المقدس للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية الأرثوذكسية فيحفظانه قولا وعملا ويسلمانه لأولادهما كوديعة غالية ثمينة. 
الطلبة الأولى: 
..... "وليدخلا الى ناموس الفرح وليكونا فى تعاليم صادقة، هب لهما ثمرة صالحة من البطن...... ساعدهما فى كل عمل صالح". 
الطلبة الثانية: 
...... "بارك اتحاد عبديك اللذين اتصلا ببعضهما بعضا حسب ارادتك باركها كما باركت ابراهيم وسارة ارفعهما مثل اسحاق ورفقة. أكثرهما كما أكثرت يعقوب وزرعه. مجدهما كما مجدت يوسف هب لهما حياة الطهارة... أنعم عليهما بالرخاء والحكمة وبركات الخلاص".
الصلاة الثالثة:
... "اطلع على عبديك.ثبت اتصالهما. أحرس مضجعهما نقيا. استرهما مع بيتهما بيمينك غير المغلوبة. نجهما من كل حسد. احفظهما باتفاق واحد وسلام. هب لهما فرحا وسرورا".... الخ. 
يرتل الشمامسة مرد: "لا تنسى عهدك".. 
فان كان الله لا ينسى عهوده معنا فيجب علينا وعلى العروسين الا ننسى عهودنا مع ربنا، عهد جحد الشيطان والتمسك بالمسيح فى المعمودية عهد الافخارستيا المختوم بختم دم المسيح، نحافظ على هذه العهود وتنفيذها حتى ننال بركات وعود الله المذخرة لنا فيها. 
يقول الكاهن صلاة خضوع، أى يخضع العروسان برأسيهما ويضع من كل شر وليعيشا بوداعة وهدوء واحتمال وخضوع بلا لوم ولا عثرة أنر أعين قلبيهما ليصنعا ارادتك كل حين... الخ. مرد الشمامسة: يطلب لهما البركة من الثالوث القدوس. 
مسح العروسين بالزيت: 
يصلى الكاهن طلبة على قارورة الزيت، يرشم الزيت بالصليب فى كل مرة. 
ويرد الشمامسة: آمين فى كل مرة. 
بعد الصلاة يدهن العريس أولا: بالزيت على مثال الصليب ثم يدهن العروس، بينما يرتل الشمامسة بلحن الشعانين قائلين: ليبطل هذا الدهن مقاومة الأرواح النجسة بيسوع المسيح ملك المجد. 
ولدهن العروسين بالزيت فوائد كثيرة: 
*1- **فهو زيت للتقديس والبركة حسب قول المزمور "مسحت بالدهن رأسى" (مز 23: 5). *
*2- **هو مسحة الطهارة وعدم الفساد وسلاح قوى ضد كل أفكارك الشهوات الردية. قوة وخلاص وغلبة على كل أفعال الشيطان. *
*3- **صحة وشفاء وتجديد لنفسيهما وجسديهما وروحيهما. *
*4- **هو زيت البهجة والفرح حسب قول المزمور "أحببت البر وأبغضت الاثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بدهن الابتهاج" (مز 45: 7). *
والابتهاج هنا بمناسبة الزواج المقدس، والزيت كان يستخدم فى العهد القديم لمسح الملوك والعروسان هنا ملكين. 
صلاة بركة بعد دهن الزيت. 
.... "أستر على عبديك. أحرس اتصالهما. احفظ مضجعهما نقيا. حصنهما بملائكتك الأطهار... أنعم علينا أن نكون فى أماكن راحة قديسيك فى ملكوت السموات". 
تتويج العروسين: 
يمسك الكاهن الأكاليل (أو يمسكها له أحد الشمامسة) ويصلى عليها هذه الطلبة وفى كل مرة يرشم الأكاليل بالصليب ويرد الشمامسة: آمين. 
"يا  الله القدوس الذى كلل قديسيه بأكاليل لا تذيل وصالح السمائيين مع الأرضيين ووحدهما. أنت أيضا الآن يا سيدنا بارك هذه الأكاليل التى هيأناها لتضعها على عبديك لتكون لهما أكاليل مجد وكرامة. آمين". 
أكليل بركة وخلاص. آمين... الخ. 
ثم يضع الكاهن الأكاليل على رأس العروسين، العريس أولا ثم العروس، وهو يقول: "ضع يا رب على عبديك أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة. آمين". 
"أكاليل مجد مرتفع غير فان آمين". 
وهو يقصد الأكليل السمائى الذى يعطى للتائبين والغالبين فى جهادهم الروحى، أما أكاليل العروسين التى يضعها على رأسيهما هى مجرد رمز لهذا الأكليل السمائى، اكاليل المجد المرتفع الغير الفانى. يقرب القسيس رأس العروسين الى بعضيهما كرمز للأقتران الجسدى والفكرى ثم يرشم عليهما ثلاثة رشومات بالصليب هكذا: 
*1- **"كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الاب آمين". *
*2- **"باركهما أيها الابن الوحيد آمين". *
*3- **"قدسهما أيها الروح القدس آمين". *
بهذه الرشومات الثلاثة يحل الروح القدس على العروسين ويبارك زواجهما ويوحدهما فى جسد واحد وقلب واحد. 
يتلو الكاهن قطعة طويلة على هيئة عظة للعروسين عن خلقة آدم وحواء، فالله خلقها من ضلعه لكى تكون مساوية له، لم يخلقها من رجله لئلا يدوسها ويحتقرها ولم يخلقها من رأسه لئلا تتعالى عليه، بل خلقها من ضلعه لكى تكون مساوية له، والضلع بجوار القلب لكى يكون هو حنونا عليها. 
الدبل: 
بعد وضع الاكاليل على العروسين وحلول الروح القدس عليهما ليوحدهما، يضع الكاهن الدبل فى اصبعى العروسين كعلامة ظاهرة على اتحادهما واقترانهما، ويكون ذلك كالاتى: 
+ يضع الكاهن دبلة العريس فى بنصر يده اليسرى ويمكن أن تكمل العروس تلبيسها له. 
+ ثم يضع دبلة العروس فى بنصر يدها اليسرى ويمكن للعريس أن يكمل تلبيسها لها. 
يقول الكاهن: 
"والآن قد حضرتما فى هذه الساعة المباركة قدام هيكل رب الصباؤوت ومذبحه المقدس، وجمعتكم هذه الزيجة المباركة... فجب عليكما أن يعرف بعضكما حق بعض، ويخضع كل منكما لصاحبه". 
يسلم الكاهن العروس لعريسها بأن يأخذ يدها اليمنى ويسلمها له فى يده اليمنى، ثم يغطى يديها بلفافة بيضاء نظيفة. 
"يجب عليك أيها الابن المبارك المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس أن تتسلم زوجتك فى هذه الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة ونفس طاهرة وقلب سليم، وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها وتكون حنون عليها وتسرع الى ما يسر قلبها" ...الخ. 
يوصى الكاهن العروس قائلا:
"وانت أيتها الابنة المباركة العروس السعيدة".... 
فيجب عليك أن تكرميه وتهابيه ولا تخالفى رأيه، بل زيدى فى طاعته على ما أوصى به اضعافا... 
صلاة بركة للاثنين: 
يركع العروسان أمام الهيكل ويضعان يديهما اليمنى على الكتاب المقدس الموجود على منضدة صغيرة أمامهما وهما مغطيتان باللفافة البيضاء منذ ساعة التسليم وتكون رأساهما متقاربتين رمز الارتباط والاقتران.
يصلى الجميع "أبانا الذى فى السموات" ثم يقولون قانون ختام الصلوات، بينما الكاهن يصلى التحليل للعروسين ثم البركة. 
يختمها بقوله "بخرستوس بينوتى". و"أبانا الذى فى السموات". 
يعطى التسريح: "امضوا بسلام. سلام الرب فليكن معكم". 
يتقدم الشمامسة العروسين بالزفة ولحن شيرى ماريا الى باب الكنيسة حيث يقفان لتقبل التهانى من المدعوين. 
ثم ينصرف الجميع بسلام.


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

القاهرة - أكد البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية أن حكم المحكمة الادارية العليا الذي أيد الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضا الإداري بمجلس الدولة بإلزام الكنيسة المصرية باستخراج تصريح زواج للمسيحي المطلق من زوجته غير ملزم للكنيسة‏.‏
وقال لجريدة الأهرام نحن لايلزمنا الا تعاليم الإنجيل المقدس وكل مايخالف الانجيل لانستطيع أن نخالف ضمائرنا وننفذه‏ وحكم المحكمة هو حكم مدني وليس كنسيا‏.‏
وأشار البابا شنودة الي أن الاعتماد علي لائحة‏1938‏ مرفوض من الكنيسة كلها وبخاصة في أسباب التطبيق لأن الكتاب المقدس يركز علي جواز تطليق لعلة الزنا‏ وكل زواج يحدث بعد تطليق لغير علة الزنا زواج باطل فاذا زني أحد الزوجين لاتصرح له الكنيسة بالزواج مرة أخري حسب تعاليم الانجيل‏.‏
أما الطرف البريء فيصرح له بالزواج‏ ولايستطيع أي كاهن في الكنيسة أن يزوج انسانا مطلقا لغير علة الزنا والا يعرض نفسه للحرمان من الكنيسة‏، حسبما ذكرت جريدة الاهرام.
وقال:‏ نحن لكي يوجد تطابق لأحكام القضاء مع أحكام الكنيسة قدمنا مشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية وقع عليه جميع رؤساء الكنائس في مصر وأيضا مندوبو الكنائس التي لها رئاسة خارج مصر‏ وفي هذا المشروع ذكر أن التطليق المباح هو الذي يكون لعله الزنا وقد تم هذا المشروع سنة‏1980 ثم أعدنا تقديمه سنة‏1998‏
وأضاف‏: ننتظر أن يتحول من مشروع قانون الي قانون رسمي من السلطة التشريعية في البلاد حتي لايوجد خلاف بين حكم القضاء وحكم الكنيسة‏ أما التطليق لأي سبب فهو شيء ضد عقيدتنا المسيحية ونحن متمسكون بعقيدتنا‏ ودستور البلاد ينص علي حرية العقيدة‏.‏
كانت المحكمة الادارية العليا قد قضت يوم السبت بتأييد الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الادارى بمجلس الدولة والذى كان قد قضى بالزام الكنيسة المصرية باستخراج تصريح زواج لمسيحى مطلق من زوجته.
وكان عاطف كرلس"مسيحى" قد حصل على حكم بالطلاق من زوجته ثم تقدم بطلب الى الكنيسة مطالبا باستخراج تصريح زواج ليتزوج بأخرى فرفضت الكنيسة فاقام دعواه امام القضاء الاداري الذى اجابه لطلبه فطعنت الكنيسة في الحكم امام المحكمة الادارية العليا التى رفضت طعن البابا وايدت الحكم الصادر.
وقالت المحكمة فى حيثيات حكمها انه سبق صدور حكم من محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية للأحوال الشخصية بتطليق المذكور من زوجته طبقا لاحكام لائحة الاقباط الارثوذكس التى اعتمدها المجلس الملى العام عام 1938 والتى جعلت من أسباب الطلاق اساءة أحد الزوجين معاشرة الآخر والاخلال الجسيم بواجباته نحوه وهو يؤدى الى استحكام النفور بين الجانبين.
وأوضحت ان الفرقة بين المذكور وزوجته استمرت لمدة ثلاث سنوات متتالية وبصدور حكم التطليق لايكون ثمة زواج قائم وبالتالى لايكون هناك مانع من زواجه.
نقلا عن موقع مصراوى دوت كوم​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

​هل عندنا زواج عرفي؟؟لنيافة الانبا موسي اسقف الشباب
​



هل [URL="http://www.avakaras.com/showthread.php?t=6678"]عندنا [/URL][URL="http://www.avakaras.com/showthread.php?t=6678"]زواج [/URL]عـُـرفى!!




طبعاً لا ... فالزواج له أهدافه وملامحه وأسلوبه فى المسيحية، بحيث لا يكون هذا النوع من العلاقة سوى زنا صريح!!


حتى أخوتنا المسلمون الذين يعتبرونه زواجاً شرعياً من الناحية الدينية، يحذورن منه الفتيات بسبب عدم سلامته القانونية، إذ أنه لا يحفظ للزوجة أية حقوق!
ولعلنا شاهدنا على الشاشات قصصاً مثل هذه، أنتجت أطفالاً، وبذلت "الزوجات" جهوداً جبارة لمجرد إثبات نسب الطفل إلى "أبيه" الذى لا يعترف به، رغم أنه منه فعلاً، كما يثبت الـ DNA.


+
أهداف الزواج المسيحى:




1-
رباط المحبة الروحية:


بين الزوجين، لأنه مؤسساً على "الايروس" (= الشهوة الحسية) ولا "الفيلى" (= العلاقات الإنسانية)، بل على "الأغابى" (أى المحبة الروحانية).


والفرق شاسع بين حب يأخذ حتى دون أن يعطى، وآخر يأخذ قدر ما يعطى، والأغابى أى الحب الذى يعطى قبل أن يأخذ، وأحياناً دون أن يأخذ، لأنه مستند إلى محبة المسيح الفائقة، التى تتقس العطاء والبذل، فى عفة نقاء!


2-


التعاون فى الحياة:



فقديماً خلق الله حواء لآدام "معيناً نظيره" (تك18:2).. لكى تعينه ويعينها... مع إحساس بالتساوى الكامل لأنها "نظيره"، أى مساوية له، خلقها الله من ضلعه لا من رأس _حتى تتسيد عليه)، ولا من قدم (حتى لا يتسيد عليها).
3-


الاشباع المقدس للدوافع الإنسانية:
فمن خلال الزواج المقدس يتم التخلص من أى توتر أ, انحراف فالإنسان المهتم بخلاص نفسه يرفض أن ينحرف، ولذلك يكون الزواج عاملاً مساعداً له فى خلاص نفسه، كقول الكتاب المقدس: "التزوج أصلح من التحرق" (1كو9:7).



4-
استمرار النوع الإنسانى:


فلولا الزواج لانتهت البشرية، ولذلك خلق الله فى الإنسان غريزتى الأمومة والأبوة، وأصبح أهم ما يشغل الزوجين هو أن يعطيها الرب نسلاً صالحاً. وبهذا تستمر البشرية فى التواجد على الأرض.


5-


زيادة عدد القديسين:


فالزواج المقدس يعطينا زوجاً وزوجة مقدسين، ثم أولاداً وبنات مقدسين. وبهذا يزداد عدد القديسين الذين سيرثون الملكوت المعد للبشرية. والأسرة المقدسة تسمى "معمل تفريغ القديسين".. وذلك لدورها فى إعداد أجيال من وارثى الملكوت.


ملامح الزواج المسيحى:
يتسم الزواج المسيحى بملامح مميزة منها:
1-


الواحدية:


أى [URL="http://www.avakaras.com/showthread.php?t=6678"]زواج [/URL]واحد لزوجة واحدة، وهذه شريعة ثابتة فى الإنجيل إذ يقول الرسول بولس: "ليكن لكل واحد امرأته، وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها.. فليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل، وكذلك الرجل أيضاً ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة" (1كو2:7، 4).


2-
الاتحاد:


إذ يقول الكتاب "ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد" (مت 19 : 6)، فبالزواج القدس ثم الاتحاد بين الزوجين فصارأ واحداً فى المسيح.


"صار الاثنان واحداً، وصار الواحد اثنين"


بمعنى اتحدا معاً فصاراً واحداً، واتحد كل منهما بالآخر فصار "زوجاً" (أى اثنين)، أنه يحمل شريك حياته فى أعماق فكرة ووجدانه أينما سار أو تحرك.
3-
الاستمرارية:
"فما جمعه الله لا يفَّرق الإنسان" (مت 19 : 6)، لأن هذا سر كنسى مقدس، "وهذا السرّ عظيم" (أف 32:5). إذ شبهَّ الرسول بولس اتحاد الرجل بالمرأة كاتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة، اتحاداً باذلاً، وروداً، مقدساً، خالداً.
من هنا صار الطلاق لدينا مقبولاً فقط عند خصم عرش الاتحاد الزوجى، إما بالزنا، أو ترك الإيمان! أما ما نسمع عنه من "بطلان زواج" فهو حينما يبنى الزواج على باطل، فيصير باطلاً وكأنه لم يكن!! ومثال ذلك المعجز الجنس، أو القهر أو الغش.. إلخ.


4-


الإثمار:


فالزواج المسيحى شجرة ورافة حاملة للثمار، سواء ثمار الروح، أى "النمو الروحى" فى كنيسة البيت المقدسة، أو "النمو الكنسى" بالاندماج فى الحياة الكنسية ونشاطاتها، أو "النسل الصالح" الذى يعطيه الرب حسب مسرة مشيئته. ونحن كما نوافق مسيحاً على علاجات العقم، طالما أنها تتفق مع شريعة الإنجيل، كذلك نوافق على تنظيم الأسرة الذى لا يقتل جنيناً ولا يؤذى أى من الزوجين.



الزواج المسيحى كنيسة صغيرة، وحياة مقدسة، ونسل صالح يمجد المسيح!! يتم كنسياً ومدنياً فى حفل عام، وشهود كثيرين، وحضور الأسرتين، وليس كالزواج العرفى الذى يتم سراً، ويهدد حقوق المرأة
​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الزنـــا
   أباح السيد لمسيح له المجد التطليق لعلة الزنا . في ( مت19 : 3 – 11 ) و ( مر10 : 2 – 12 ) و ( ل16 : 18 )  
   وقد تضمنت لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الصادرة عام 1938 ذلك أذ ورد بها " يجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب الطلاق لعلة الزنا " .. وقد ورد تأكيد هذا المبدأ أيضاً بنصوص مشروع اللائحة الموحدة للأحوال الشخصية .. أذ نصت المادة /112 علي الآتي  
" يجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب التطليق بسبب زنا الزوج الآخر "
      وبتاريخ 18 / 11 / 1971 صدر 
القرار البابوي رقم /7
بخصوص التطليق لسبب واحد هو الزنا
متضمنا
" عملا بوصية الرب في الإنجيل المقدس ، لا يجوز التطليق ألا لعلة الزنا . فقد ورد في تعليم السيد المسيح له المجد في عظته علي الجبل ، قوله  
" وأما انا فأقول لكم ان من طلق أمراته ألا لعلة الزنا يجعلها تزني " ( متي5 : 22 ) 
وقد كرر الرب هذه الوصية في اجابته علي الفريسييين إذ قال لهم  
" اقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته ألا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزنى " ( متي 19 : 11 ) 
ومن طلق امرأته وزوج بأخرى يزني عليها ( مرقص 10 : 11 ) 
 كل طلاق يحدث لغير هذه العلة الواحدة لا تعترف به الكنيسة المقدسه و تعتبر أن الزواج – الذي حاول هذا الطلاق أن يفصمه – ما يزال قائما  
البابا شنودة الثالث
بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية
   وإذا كان القانون الجنائي يفرق بين زنا الزوجة وزنا الزوج .. فأن هذه التفرقة ليس لها أي صدي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية .. أذ لا فرق بين زنا الزوجه .. وزنا الزوج من ناحية كون هذا الفعل يشكل اخلالا خطيرا بواجب الاخلاص  
       وبطبيعة الحال إذا كان هناك حكم جنائي بتوقيع عقوبه علي الزان .. فأن ذلك يكفي للحكم بالتطليق لعلة الزنا  
   واثبات الزنا .. ليس اساسا مبنيا علي ضبط الزان .. أو الزانية متلبسين بأرتكاب ذات الفعل .. بل أن المجلس الاكليريكي أرسي العديد من الحالات التي تعتبر في حكم الزنا فأعتبر في حكم الزنا كل عمل يدل علي الخيانه الزوجية كما في الأحوال الآتية  
هروب الزوجة مع رجل غريب ليس من محارمها ، أو مبيتها معه بدون علم زوجها واذنه بغير ضرورة  
 ظهور خطابات صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غريب تدل علي وجود علاقة آثمه بينهما  
 وجود رجل غريب مع الزوجة في منزل الزوجية بحالة مريبه 
 تحريض الزوج زوجته علي ارتكاب الزنا والفجور
 إذا حبلت الزوجة في فترة يستحيل معها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه او مرضه  
 الشذوذ الجنسي  
وما ينطبق علي الزوج .. ينطبق علي الزوجة  
  وقد أخذ المشرع عند وضعه لنصوص مشروع لائحة الأحوال الشخصية الموحدة بما ارساه المجلي الاكليريكي من قرائن تعتبر في حكم الزنا .. أذ اورد بنص المادة /115 من مواد اللائحة الموحدة حرفيا .. ما سبق أو أوردة المجلس الاكليركى 
اصدر قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث
القرار رقم ( 8 )
الخاص بعدم زواج المطلقات
متضمنا
 لا يجوز زواج المطلقة ، عملا بوصية السيد المسيح له المجد في الأنجيل المقدس أذ قال في عظته علي الجبل  
 " من يتزوج مطلقة فأنه يزني "                                                     ( متي 5 : 32 )
 وكرر نفس هذه الوصيه في حديثه إلى الفريسيين إذ قال : " والذي يتزوج بمطلقة يزني 
                                                                                                          ( متى 19 : 9 ) 
 وقد ورد في الإنجيل للقديس لوقا قول الرب أيضاً " وكل من يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل يزني "    ( لو16 : 18 )
 وورد في الإنجيل للقديس مرقس " وأن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بأخر تزني " 
                                                                                                ( مرقس 10 : 12 ) 
 والمرأة المطلقة أما أنها طلقت لسبب زناها ، أو لسبب آخر غير الزنا .. فأن كانت قد طلقت بسبب زناها .. فأن الإنجيل المقدس لا يسمح لها بالزواج مرة ثانيه حسب النصوص المقدسة التي اوردناها .. اذ أن هذه المرأة لا يمكن أن تؤتمن علي زواج جديد . أما أن كانت قد طلقت لسبب غير الزنا ، فأن هذا الطلاق يعتبر باطلا بسبب وصية الرب في الإنجيل ويكون الزواج الذي حاول الطلاق أن يفصمه ما يزال قائما ، فأن تزوجت تكون قد جمعت بين زوجين وتعتبر زانية حسب وصية الرب  
 أما إذا كان قد حدث التطليق لسبب زنا الزوج ، فأن المرأة البريئه من حقها أن تتزوج ، ويدخل في نطاق زنا الزوج .. زواجه بأمرأة أخري بعد طلاق لغير علة الزنا لا تقرة الكنيسة  
 لا يجوز لاي من رجال الكهنوت في كنيستنا المقدسة أن يعقد زواجا لمطلقه. أما أن يرفضه أو يعرض الأمر علينا لتحويله إلى المجلس الاكليريكي العام فينظرة المجلس الاعلي للأحوال الشخصية  
البابا شنودة الثالث
بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية

:download:
المصدر : http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/personal_affairs?wid=610&func=viewSubmission&sid=311​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مارس 2010)

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 

اصلى 
ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراة 

صلواتكم 

اختكم  asmicheal


----------

